# 2020 | What did you do with your lawn today?



## Powhatan

Happy New Year :thumbup:

Hand-pulled poa annua, poa trivialis, horseweed, and orchardgrass weeds. Greased the John Deere riding mower zerk fittings and removed the mulching blades so the dealer can sharpen them.


----------



## The Anti-Rebel

I blew/mulched the many leaves in my yard,


----------



## Powhatan

Cut down a dead oak tree.


----------



## Garyevans95

Zorched winter weeds with Triclopyr. Henbit and chickweed need to go.


----------



## NoslracNevok

Used leaf blower to blow off helicopters, pulled what I think are 2 POA annua plants.


----------



## Chris LI

I spent a little quality time with my vintage 1950's Folbate push reel mower. I made a slight reel to bedknife adjustment and got it to cut paper! I sprayed a little PB Blaster on the blades and stored it away. Temps have been mild and I'm anxious to go test it out.


----------



## Blackshirtproud

I picked up a small branch out of the front yard. Does that count?


----------



## BobRoss

Shoveled snow and scooped dog poop.


----------



## RichS

Finished off dormant seeding this week!

Went out early in the day and scratched up the bare areas, dug the leaves out from where they love to hide in the bare spots, etc., with a wire rake then let the frost/dew dry for a few hours.

Came back, looked at the various winter accumulation, the leaves I scraped up, and the ragged height of the lawn as it grew more than I expected after the last cut - 1/4 to 1/2 inch unevenly through the lawn. It was 60 degrees, so...what the heck.

Pulled the lawnmower out of winter storage and mowed the yard. In the first week of February. Neighbors surely thought I was nuts, but that's nothing new. I put a little more gas in than intended, so I started the back, running until I ran out of gas. Ended up cutting about 15k sq. ft. Re-washed, waxed, and put oil in the spark plug hole, and put it back in storage.

Put down the seed. I had to use four 5 gallon jugs and the spreader to mix the three grass blends I bought for different areas of the lawn - mostly TTTF and KBG but some fine fescues for the shady areas that needed most of the help (because I didn't put shade-tolerant grass there last time)

I overestimated how much was coming out at the spreader setting, so I ended up going over the 12k sq. ft. I was seeding at least four times - right angles then 45 degrees. At least my coverage should be good. Apple Health tells me I walked 11+ miles and nearly 30k steps for the day.

Rain started a few hours after I was done and lightly fell for 24 hours - a little over 1/2 inch as temperatures fell, to push the seed down to the soil. Two freeze/thaw cycles since then, to move the seed around in the soil. Then 4 inches of snow yesterday to put some weight on the seeds and drive even more soil contact. Predictions are for 48 hours of freezing, then at least a week of daily freeze/thaw cycles - mid 20s to upper 30s each day.

Pretty much what I hoped for - let's see how it turns out. I'm still working out the early-season pre-M and cutting plan.

And the first results of the four soil samples I sent to labs, pulled the day before seeding, came back today. So 2020 planning has started.


----------



## Chris LI

Picked up several sticks and scouted weeds. Winter finally started acting semi-normal with the freeze thaw cycle this week, so maybe a dormant seeding is on the schedule for tomorrow.


----------



## uts

Opened up the ego carbon fiber string trimmer that I had received back in november and ran it in small places.

Picked up loads of sticks


----------



## Bigdrumnc

Round one for 2020 of my bio stims.


----------



## kds

Picking up dog poop today.


----------



## Chris LI

Got some fresh air and enjoyed the 53* sunny day here with lightly raking and dormant seeding. Temps are expected to drop to the 20's later in the week, just in time to start incorporating the seed into the soil.


----------



## dport

Far southeastern PA here (near the Delaware border). Picked some winter weeds. Plenty of green clover growing at the moment. Grass has stayed green throughout winter and I'm likely to mow in about 3 weeks. 57 degrees today. Very mild winter.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Wonderful day today, weather wise. Was able to get out and use my toro leaf vacuum. Cleaned out the mulch beds and the areas that collected leaves over the winter(which was quite a few). Walked the lawn and picked up branches and downed tree limbs.


----------



## uts

Enjoyed the weather today. Picked up some large sticks, blew the beds though my ego blower doesn't have the strength I would like... disappointed by that.


----------



## Csantucci

Picked up sticks, mowed, and spread some granular prodiamine.....


----------



## Rile78

Mild temps let me spray some winter annuals (mainly hairy bittercress) with Speedzone. Also reshaping some planting beds and dormant seeded some areas.


----------



## Thejarrod

picked up so many sticks. 
separated the children when they started fighting over the rakes. 
searched craigslist for new (used) mowers.


----------



## O_Poole

Got the smell the grass


----------



## Chris LI

O_Poole said:


> Got the smell the grass


You need to post this in your journal! Nominations for LOTM are up for March, but you need to have your journal updated to be considered. This photo is definitely worthy of a nomination.


----------



## O_Poole

Will do @Chris LI Thanks


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

Reel maintenance and mowed some areas that had growth from sump line discharge


----------



## jessehurlburt

O_Poole said:


> Got the smell the grass


Pool is already open!? :shock:


----------



## jayteebee

A week late to post but applied prodiamine, post-m, CarbonX, Air8 and RGS to my lawn on 2/15 and 2/16.

This past Saturday I added mulch and pavers around a couple weird parts of my backyard where my dogs and people kill any chance of grass growing. Also decided to add a rain barrel because of all the washout from that corner downspout - plus my wife could use the extra water for plants in and around the house. I'm going to fill the walkway in with gravel for now so it doesn't get so muddy. I might extend the concrete after too long but some rock woud be a quick band aid.


----------



## Kallgren

It's winter break, so a bit of a "staycation" allowed a bit of work in the yard, weather was spectacular the past couple days!

Picked up a bunch of sticks and dead limbs that fell over the winter.

Collected ~700 acorns from under an oak. I raked a ton out in the fall, but now that the grass is dormant easy to find many many more.

Where the snow has melted, gently raked the dead stuff and thatch.

My pole saw came in handy to trim some trees.

Turned my compost pile.

Spread some seeds on my putting green (had some crabgrass last year), also started some putting grass seeds indoors in case I need to sprig it in the spring.

Scored some gypsum at the garden center - the town salts the roads heavily in the winter, plus a few areas where I hope it will help with compacted soil.

Worked on my tan and played with the dogs, creating racetracks in the mud!


----------



## O_Poole

jessehurlburt said:


> O_Poole said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the smell the grass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pool is already open!? :shock:
Click to expand...

It would be a cold swim


----------



## ronjon84790

I was in the yard all day and it was great! Brought out my succulent and cactus pots out from the garage during their winter hiatus. Trimmed them up and set them up outside for the year. Planted two magnolias. One in the front and one in the back. And finally trimmed, edged, blowed, and mowed at 1" HOC.


----------



## Chris LI

jayteebee said:


> A week late to post but applied prodiamine, post-m, CarbonX, Air8 and RGS to my lawn on 2/15 and 2/16.
> 
> This past Saturday I added mulch and pavers around a couple weird parts of my backyard where my dogs and people kill any chance of grass growing. Also decided to add a rain barrel because of all the washout from that corner downspout - plus my wife could use the extra water for plants in and around the house. I'm going to fill the walkway in with gravel for now so it doesn't get so muddy. I might extend the concrete after too long but some rock woud be a quick band aid.


You could try some stepping stones that might be complimentary to the hardscapes, so you could keep more turf area. I added some this past year and saved the usable turf to transplant (with a couple of small pieces left, which survived in my micro sod farm). With folks aiming for the stepping stones, the surrounding turf has been spared and is less compacted.


----------



## Pete1313

Got up to 60°F today. Picked up dog poop. Filled two 5 gallon buckets. Snow is almost all melted. Changed the oil on the triplex. Saw one of the hydraulic lines was cracking going to the front reel motor. Inspected all the lines going to the reel motors. Looks like I'm going to need to have my local JD dealer make 8 new lines as all but the one I replaced a year and a half ago have some degree of cracking/seepage.


----------



## Bigdrumnc

Picked up sticks, sprayed air8 and Greene punch.


----------



## john5246

It was warm Sunday so I got a chance to pick up some leaves and sticks, use the blower to do a little clean up too. Soon i'll be doing the first mow.


----------



## doverosx

I've been watching videos in withdrawal. Started watching Jeremy ---------- OOOOOOOOF the greener lawn.

Also looked outside after a recent dumping of snow....cried a little. Walked by my stored Honda mower and paused...cried a bit more. HO HUM. I can't wait to throw down pre-emergent and more.


----------



## jayteebee

Removed my mower deck and pressure washed all of the gunk off. I put a new set of Gator blades on it and gave it a good mow with my new checkmate! I couldn't resist...


----------



## mribbens

Picked up sticks and lightly raked a few areas. Also used the leaf blower to get some airflow into the soil. Very happy with the density and color for early March. Thanks to @Pete1313 fellow Northern IL member for his depth of knowledge with liquid iron and PGR and @g-man for his work on renovations and cool season lawns.


----------



## john5246

^^
that's how mine looks right now, I'm not too happy about it, how do some of the people here have nice green grass all winter with no yellow?


----------



## john5246

If felt great to get outside even to just rake up some sticks and leaves, it was relaxing and almost meditative.


----------



## mribbens

john5246 said:


> ^^
> that's how mine looks right now, I'm not too happy about it, how do some of the people here have nice green grass all winter with no yellow?


I spoon fed my lawn all year long and didn't change much going into the fall except for 1 extra fast release N app in early Oct. I also use liquid iron and growth regulator, and research has shown that helps with early green up.


----------



## Riverpilot

This week has been finding/purchasing fertilizer, etc.. for the year. The nearest Site One location to me moved even closer to where I live, so 

Picked up sticks and other crap from the lawn. Did a little pruning to my big tree. I hate to prune the tree, but some of the branches were growing down, leaving little to no room for me to walk around.

Waiting for a new internet company to bore new cable before I even think about putting pre down.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Watched the snow melt away to reveal my last stripes from 4 months ago....


----------



## glenmonte

I came back to TLF! I think I was more about action than being on the forum last year. Today I took my samples to send off. I'm doing soil savvy because I have a few year's worth of good measurements, and I can compare how last year's "back to basics" plan worked. Going by what I see, it is going to be a great spring, and I'm going to stick to the basics for this year, too. Nothing crazy at all- pre-em, fertilize, water, aerate, seed, water, fertilize- in that order.


----------



## Bigdrumnc

Stacked all my x green! I can't wait to try it! Organized my n-ext products, put away my last few duck decoys and I also sprayed some more glyphosphate in the drive way! Spring is inching closer!!!!!!


----------



## bosox_5

Pulled the lawn tractor out of storage. When I went to get the battery out of the trickle charger, I noticed the kids unplugged it. Now I am waiting for the battery to charge. The goal is to aerate where the ice rink was all winter.


----------



## john5246

Mowed at the lowest level (2nd mow of the year). It was warm so why not. Thinking maybe I should've bagged because there was some clumping. I went over it twice.


----------



## Kissfromnick

Dimension went down today. Getting sprayer ready for first tick app and soil aerator.


----------



## bosox_5

Started to see some yellow buds and since everything is closed I turned the water on to the faucets outside and filled up the backpack sprayer and grabbed the prodiamine. If crabgrass is a carrier of Coronavirus, then my house will be safe.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy

Still early hear in New England. Had extra hands so got out, picked up sticks, picked up after the dog and light raking. Put battery back in mower and got it running.


----------



## NJ-lawn

Pre emergent down


----------



## ronjon84790

Trimmed, Edged, Mowed at 1" HOC


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Washed down the ride on and the zero turn, didn't have to do much prepping since I did it before winter. Bought a mulching blade for the walk behind and hi lifts blades for the ride on.


----------



## Wiley

Early morning mow before the "rain" was supposed to hit. Also did some planning for the landscape beds with the boss lady.


----------



## Bigdrumnc

Could have watched Fox News all day but decided to do a wake up mow at 2" and then spray hummic 12.


----------



## rockinmylawn

1st mow & then 1st fert of 18-24-12 starter bag I had bought last year but didn't use.


----------



## JoshKaptur

Assembled earthway spreader and practiced with it by putting down 200 pounds of XSoil DIY (biochar + composted chicken manure + "CRRP" peptides) on 7000 sq ft of lawn and planting beds.

Sprayed a dozen poa triv plants that have come up in new sod from last fall


----------



## Kissfromnick

JoshKaptur said:


> Assembled earthway spreader and practiced with it by putting down 200 pounds of XSoil DIY (biochar + composted chicken manure + "CRRP" peptides) on 7000 sq ft of lawn and planting beds.
> 
> Sprayed a dozen poa triv plants that have come up in new sod from last fall


What did you use for poa t ?


----------



## Iwantgreen

Is it too early in the year to dethatch out here in Danbury Ct ? 45 degrees?


----------



## Drewmey

What ground temperature would you all wait for to plant some tall Fescue in spots that died? I've read TTTF germinates best from 50F to 65F. I'm already 51F in my area, so thinking soon.


----------



## Rp9110

First mow of the season for me.


----------



## JoshKaptur

Kissfromnick said:


> JoshKaptur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Assembled earthway spreader and practiced with it by putting down 200 pounds of XSoil DIY (biochar + composted chicken manure + "CRRP" peptides) on 7000 sq ft of lawn and planting beds.
> 
> Sprayed a dozen poa triv plants that have come up in new sod from last fall
> 
> 
> 
> What did you use for poa t ?
Click to expand...

Glyphosate. I' am expanding some planting beds this spring and will transplant the sod once I've killed it off.


----------



## supradude

Stomped down mole run, after mole run, after mole run...


----------



## CrackedCornCrack

I put down 50 lbs of cracked corn. My heart (and username) is happy


----------



## Tsmith

After missing a golden opportunity over the weekend to get out in the yard I was finally able to get a couple hours in today. Picked up debris and did a quick cleanup mow so I can drop Pre-em tomorrow that I'm about a week late on which is crazy considering it's March 17

Some of the areas with Annua that I nuked last year and reseeded in the spring didn't go so well and have annua again but some areas don't so looks like I'm finally making progress in this slow fight

3/18 Update: dropped my Pre-em today before the rain tonight


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

With my area of SE Mass being in the ideal stage and the rain that is coming through later on tonight, I dropped my application of dimension pre em for 2020. Eased off and didn't go full application. Full app is .73 fl oz per 1M, I went with .50 fl oz with the spreadermate since I will be overseeding this fall. Kicking off 2020 finally!


----------



## bosox_5

Lime. Seeded the shade areas that always die off in the winter.


----------



## RCUK

Looked at the Poa annua seed heads and then at the tenacity bottle 

Edged the lawns - half moon spade, bread knife and edging shears

Removed weeds from the beds

Did a run to get bags of sharp sand ready for some levelling


----------



## Riverpilot

Took soil samples on the 12th, got the results back on the 19th. Results were really weird, so will be taking more this week.
Also going to drop pre-m on Monday before the rain hits.

Not sure how much I'll be spending on lawn care this year due to the world.... we shall see.


----------



## bryankloos

10lbs/k calcitic lime...
Prodiamine going down tomorrow.
I unfortunately have a bunch of little weeds already popping up. Ugh!


----------



## mytmouse

Threw my first fert app of the year down and put down apps of RGS and Air-8.


----------



## bryankloos

0.6 oz/k prodiamine.


----------



## bencrabtree27

I couldn't help myself..... needed to make sure the mower was running right


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Applied RGS and AIR8 at 6oz per 1M


----------



## uts

Cut down a tree near the house, almost hit the house. Will chop it tomorrow.

Hopefully this minimizes the moss issue


----------



## 1028mountain

Painted a fair amount of quack grass with roundup gel deodorant. Seems to work well but it's a bitch trying to make sure I hit everyone one of them.

Then just continued waiting for this TTTF to start growing.


----------



## troksd

Sprayed worm casting juice and Agra Rouse


----------



## Chris LI

1028mountain said:


> Painted a fair amount of quack grass with roundup gel deodorant. Seems to work well but it's a b---- trying to make sure I hit everyone one of them.
> 
> Then just continued waiting for this TTTF to start growing.


Last year, I was thinking of trying that with using an acid brush to paint weeds (kinda like a paintbrush and palette), but never got around to it. That may be worth experimenting with.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

1028mountain said:


> Painted a fair amount of quack grass with roundup gel deodorant. Seems to work well but it's a b---- trying to make sure I hit everyone one of them.
> 
> Then just continued waiting for this TTTF to start growing.


How much saturation did you give the quack leaves? I used a similar method but with a cotton glove. I used straight 41% glypho and lesco surfactant tips make a thick malt. I soaked the finger tips of the glove and ran my fingers through the top 1/3 of the leaves. I was trying to avoid any unnecessary damage to the good turf.

I'm just wondering if that's enough of an app to have it be effective.


----------



## 1028mountain

@Chris LI @Scagfreedom48z+

I only used the gel, didn't add anything to the mix at all. And I did it 2 ways as I wasn't sure the best method. First time I just rubbed the gel on the biggest/longest leaf. Second time I applied the gel on the same way then rubbed it in with my fingers (nitrile gloves) and both seemed to do the trick. For the most part its worked, only one or 2 spots with surrounding damage and even then its minimal.

If you have the deodorant stick you will see it adheres to whatever you are applying it to fairly well. I recommend it.


----------



## Chris LI

@1028mountain 
Thanks!


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

1028mountain said:


> @Chris LI @Scagfreedom48z+
> 
> I only used the gel, didn't add anything to the mix at all. And I did it 2 ways as I wasn't sure the best method. First time I just rubbed the gel on the biggest/longest leaf. Second time I applied the gel on the same way then rubbed it in with my fingers (nitrile gloves) and both seemed to do the trick. For the most part its worked, only one or 2 spots with surrounding damage and even then its minimal.
> 
> If you have the deodorant stick you will see it adheres to whatever you are applying it to fairly well. I recommend it.


Took my 3 trip out on the lawn this week to paint the quack. Starting to notice the leaves wilting on the areas that's I've worked on. I hope it's not the leaves that get crushed, I'm hoping it travels to the roots. If I were to guess, it has to be an easy 200-300 weeds I've blade painted. Still have a good chunk left. I'm just sitting back and waiting for the weeds to die off so I can asses the situation again. I've been using the blue marker which was been very helpful.


----------



## bryankloos

Spread some moss b gone in the back yard shady area....


----------



## WyGuy

Was able to get the leaf blower out and clean up some debris. Probably another couple of weeks before putting down the pre-m. Big plans this year!


----------



## bosox_5

changed the oil in the lawn tractor. blades are sharpened. I haven't put the deck back on yet. If the rain lets up, I'll try and give the lawn a charity cut with the push mower (and ruin the blade with the 12 million sticks that are still out there).


----------



## ales_gantar

Due to the China Virus situation, I am making a deck. With slme help.


----------



## zeus201

First cut of the year and got pre-em down.


----------



## 1028mountain

@zeus201

Looks great! Too bad your neighbors couldn't care less.


----------



## erickdaniels

@zeus201


----------



## ISU

zeus201 said:


> First cut of the year and got pre-em down.


Nicely done sir! Turf density and color are on point, what HOC?


----------



## zeus201

1028mountain said:


> Looks great! Too bad your neighbors couldn't care less.


Thanks! I've offered to help them out but lawncare is the least of their worries.



ISU said:


> Nicely done sir! Turf density and color are on point, what HOC?


Thanks!. ~5/8" HOC.


----------



## Ecubed

Starting him young! Little guy was crying until he got to help Dada mow.


3rd cut 3.5inches TTTF


----------



## ISU

Finally broke out the new sprayer and put down pre-m, putting down a liquid app has never been easier


----------



## Kissfromnick

ISU said:


> Finally broke out the new sprayer and put down pre-m, putting down a liquid app has never been easier


I went a different way with the sprayer. 100% agreed simple and easy.


----------



## Alpine

Was finally able to spray some pre-m. Prodiamine WDG at 3 month rate. I typically use a granular pre-m but this was my first time spraying - wasn't too bad.


----------



## timtimotej

Sprayed humic and some organic fert. The smell was success, when neighbor started complaining about it&#129325;&#129315; poor guy couldn't escape the smell due to corona lockdown&#128517;


----------



## whitetrash paradise

Raked the backyard, Threw some milo on the struggling areas, sprayed air8 and rgs.


----------



## mmaer

Exciting day - had a new irrigation system installed! Right in time to kick the season off and will come in handy during my reno this fall. :thumbup:


----------



## g-man

In the lawn today:

- attend conference calls
- played soccer
- played catch
- played tag
- grilled steaks
- sit on the patio and drink coffee


----------



## ISU

Kissfromnick said:


> ISU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally broke out the new sprayer and put down pre-m, putting down a liquid app has never been easier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went a different way with the sprayer. 100% agreed simple and easy.
Click to expand...

Nice!


----------



## bryankloos

First mow on the back yard. 
Waiting on the front to perk up a bit before I mow and then throw 0.5 lb N/k. I have leftover urea that is screaming to be used. That, and I need to blend out the dog spots with a proper fertilizer.


----------



## Skiwithnoskis

I took a picture of it, and sprayed some landscape beds with roundup.


----------



## JP900++

Got a mow in after my essentialness was done for the day. Looking forward to a damp weekend when all I can do is stay inside...never mind.


----------



## Lawnboy25

I de-thatched my lawn on the JD (in two directions) then cleaned up my push mower and did a little maintenance to it.


----------



## Tsmith

Finally got to cut yesterday after all of the rain we have been getting and as is usually the case the growth was higher than it looked.

I have some Annua to deal with that I plan on digging up for the most part as what I have is mostly in patches.

Beds are a mess and littered with those little white flower weeds that are everywhere this year so I'll be pulling them out this weekend with the hope of finally putting some weed preventer fabric in where I can before spreading mulch that I'm hoping I can still get delivered.


----------



## SumBeach35

Triple cut for the first mow of the season


----------



## pennstater2005

JP900++ said:


> Got a mow in after my essentialness was done for the day. Looking forward to a damp weekend when all I can do is stay inside...never mind.


Looks great!


----------



## whitetrash paradise

Dethatched most of my front yard by hand bc it looks like hell and lagging behind neighbors.

Gonna get a sun joe if this happens again next year.


----------



## Tommy26

First mow of the year! I dethatched about a week ago to help clean up the yard and let the grass breathe. Preemergent down also
Also did some edging also. Being stuck at home and not in my classroom. I'm hoping to have a great lawn year lol! 





Everyone stay safe and healthy! Tallmadge Ohio here!


----------



## Tsmith

Installed my new Rachio Irrigation controller which replaced my Irrigation Caddy that still worked but I wanted to try the Rachio especially with Irrigation Caddy no longer around. Didn't try it yet but the additional features seem like a nice upgrade.

Edged for the first time this season which is always a pain but even more so this year with me getting to it late due to the early growth.

Township apparently isn't picking up yard waste due to the pandemic which they didn't list on their website or notify anyone about so guess that's going in the trash.


----------



## Biggylawns

Changed out 3 sprinklers for i20s. Sprayed FAS and gly'd some poa t.


----------



## Socks

Cleaned up the edge on the back bed and finally laid the river rocks...

Will be mulching here in a few weeks I guess!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Finally coming out of dormancy... Got in a mow @ 3/4" and edged all the beds with my new EGo edger...


----------



## Pete1313

Making pretty beds.


----------



## JP900++

pennstater2005 said:


> JP900++ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a mow in after my essentialness was done for the day. Looking forward to a damp weekend when all I can do is stay inside...never mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great!
Click to expand...

Thanks! I hope to get to everyone else's level one of these days.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Pete1313 said:


> Making pretty beds.


Looks good.. did the same!


----------



## ISU

Began to clean out mulch beds up front then gave her a mow and put out the flamingo friends for extra domination. Not 100% out of dormancy but coming along nicely, still have areas where grass needs to catch up with the rest.


----------



## Biggylawns

Pete1313 said:


> Making pretty beds.


Those beds are sharp!


----------



## Lobster Poutine

ran the scarifier over it!


----------



## rockinmylawn

Applied Speedzone Broadleaf Killer to disrupt the invasion of watercress , Charlies & clovers that Prodiamine couldn't.


----------



## SumBeach35

4/4: I applied Prodiamine on the front yard.

Currently waiting for the morning dew to dry up so i can go dethatch/scarify the neighbors yard before broadcast app of speedzone, tricopyr and prodiamine with NIS


----------



## Tsmith

Dug up big patch of Annua, changed oil and sharpened blades on the Timemaster before double cutting the lawn.

Going to try and move some plugs to the dub up patch tomorrow before the rain on Tuesday.

Wish I had some Oceangro because I def would have dropped today.


----------



## bosox_5

Did a charity cut with the lawn tractor where it wasn't to wet. Probably 1.5" HOC. Really starting to green up after the heavy N all fall.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

First mow of the year @ 2.5 HOC. Planning on dropping 2lb per 1k of MOP and TSP each, and post emergent herbicide


----------



## jeffjunstrom

Pete1313 said:


> Making pretty beds.


 Looks great! What did you use for that? We're about to start an edging project and I'm trying to find the best option.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Spent the day in the yard today. Mostly clean up and edging of some beds. Was great to be out in the lawn. It's starting to get going now so shouldn't be long before mowing again. Areas I dug out triv and re seeded last year don't look great but the rest of the lawn is coming along. I might just plug the bare areas and see if I can get the seeded grass to grow in with some N. From what I see now not much triv as of yet coming back this year. We'll get back to a full thick lawn soon.


----------



## Pete1313

jeffjunstrom said:


> Pete1313 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Making pretty beds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great! What did you use for that? We're about to start an edging project and I'm trying to find the best option.
Click to expand...

These are existing beds. I use an Echo bed redefiner, then a triangle garden hoe, and then rake it out.

I will usually only do this in spring and then just maintain the edge the rest of the year with the bed redefiner.

Here is another pic of them all done and ready for mulch. 


When I initially cut the beds, it was done with a garden spade. I would go in and cut it vertically, then come back and under cut the angle with the spade and remove the chunks of soil.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=8234#p8234


----------



## Colinwjholding

New to the forum.

Been going at it pretty hard this year so far.

I am looking after 1.25 acres of grass which i share with my inlaws.

So far this year i :

-aerated everything
-applied lime to adjust ph
-put down 20 yds of turf blend to build up to driveway grade
-put down 20 yds of sand with the help of a friend in the golf industry and their cushman with a toro spreader. 
-also added a few more beds to help with hard to mow areas.


----------



## Colinwjholding

Biggylawns said:


> Pete1313 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Making pretty beds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those beds are sharp!
Click to expand...

Some goals right here 👍🏼


----------



## Stuofsci02

Mowed the full 1/2 acre with the Flex 21.. Double cut the front at 5/8" and did the back at 3/4" with double wide stripes. The back had never been cut less that 1.5". I think both faired better than expected. I would rather make it look like hell now then in a month when everything is greened up..

17,000 steps.. I am reely tired..


----------



## kds

Skiwithnoskis said:


> I took a picture of it, and sprayed some landscape beds with roundup.


Whoa, really cool driveway and property!


----------



## Butter

I mowed last night. Hoping for some rain this weekend.


----------



## whitetrash paradise

Mowed the areas that get natural k9 fertilizer and hit the brown spots with rgs and air8.

And since I am my own worst enemy I threw some 10-10-10 in the hand spreader and hit the parts of the back yard that are still struggling. Who needs to measure?

Getting some below freezing lows and snow in the forecast for this week!


----------



## Mdos

I lost the battle to a maple stump... Don't plant maple trees in the lawn... look at all those small sucker roots... paying a guy on Monday to grind it out... looks like years of leveling and filling in the sinks from the rotted roots..


----------



## Colinwjholding

Not completely lawn related.

I did a lot of watering this week. Sand is starting to disappear nicely.

Today i did manage to get the rest of my big boulders moved. Had to bring the big cat home from work. Good time to do it with all the sand. The machine weighs 9000 lbs and rocks about 3000lbs barely left a mark on the grass.

Tomorrow get all my mulch down and some 10-10-10 down.


----------



## npompei

I've been able to get a ton of yard work done at the new house.

Some before of my 'rock garden':





And after some hard work over the past few days:


----------



## Chris LI

@npompei
That looks soooooo much better! The hard work really paid off. Were you able to save any of the sod trimmings?


----------



## bencrabtree27

Stuofsci02 said:


> Mowed the full 1/2 acre with the Flex 21.. Double cut the front at 5/8" and did the back at 3/4" with double wide stripes. The back had never been cut less that 1.5". I think both faired better than expected. I would rather make it look like hell now then in a month when everything is greened up..
> 
> 17,000 steps.. I am reely tired..


I see what you did there  Looks great!


----------



## Stuofsci02

@bencrabtree27 ... thanks... I am trying to get as much practice in with the "new to me" machine before the season starts here..


----------



## npompei

Chris LI said:


> @npompei
> That looks soooooo much better! The hard work really paid off. Were you able to save any of the sod trimmings?


Thanks a lot @Chris LI! it was on the back burner while I have been trying to get a ton of other stuff done around here. I'm just hoping the starter plants I have in there and the other perennials I went with take well and fill in. Pouring the sidewalk is next!

I've taken out a ton of sod from all of the beds and edging I've cut in around the house now. So I have a lot. Most of what I took out was thin and had some what I believe is annual rye so it wasn't the best. I'm going to overseed this fall with a mix of tttf and kbg to hopefully fill in the prg I've got down now.


----------



## Colinwjholding

@npompei

Looks great. Nothing like a freshly trimmed bed.


----------



## SumBeach35

Busy day in my mothers yard. Double cut the front yesterday and double cut the back today then started on snow plow damage repair from a reckless plow contractor who moved the stakes that were placed.

Before: 




Supplies:



After:





Also put down Carbon-X, tenacity(seeded areas), prodiamine on the front.

In the back, Carbon-X, prodiamine, D10+ Peptides, speedzone, tricopyr were put down.


----------



## jessehurlburt

@npompei You should add some sempervivum (hen and chicks) colonies to your garden. They go so well with rocks and are perennial and low water.


----------



## Lawnboy25

De-thatched my lawn again. Pulled out another TON of dead grass and little stones and plugs from my core aeration job of last week. Grass looks much cleaner now. Still may have to hand rake a few problem areas where I couldn't access with the garden tractor/de-thatcher. Disposed of grass.


----------



## Colinwjholding

Continued on with moving sprinklers all over. Saving my pennies up for irrigation. 😑

Seeded some spots where the sand wasn't settling as fast. Put down some 18-18-18 on the new area beside driveway and cut a new edge around this bed. Also added the fabric to the playground in preparation for engineered wood chip install this weekend. 
Can't wait for the sand to settle so i can start mowing.


----------



## nocsious

I gave KBG frontyard a trim with the manual reel mower at 1.25". It's still not completely awake yet.

Cut out 3 tiny spots of Poa Triv. Now I'm going to look to see if I can find a flamingo flag because that's how I roll.


----------



## uts

Mdos said:


> I lost the battle to a maple stump... Don't plant maple trees in the lawn... look at all those small sucker roots... paying a guy on Monday to grind it out... looks like years of leveling and filling in the sinks from the rotted roots..


I feel mature trees and pulling them out is a lost cause.

Honestly you can grind it yourself and save a bunch of money. Its quick and easy. Probably an hour job at max with a rental. Go down as much as you can and as wide as you can. That should help you get the big stuff. Some digging maybe required though.

For the hole. I agree you will have some issues but start with a higher sand:topsoil mixture and that should limit some sinking.


----------



## Rp9110

Finally threw down a Screeming Green fertilizer sample I had. Mow number 6 or 7.


----------



## Mdos

UTS- lost cause for sure... made a few calls stump was ground up today for $125. They left the mulch but at that price I'll put an hours worth of work in and clear the scraps and start filling this weekend... hole is about a foot to 18" deep I have some fill the the back yard I will use (left over dirt and soil from a wall in the back) then get some nice top soil for the top 4 inches roll water roll water for a few days rough up the top throw some seed hopefully by 2 weeks work just got busy.. with some of that nasty weather from yesterday


----------



## bosox_5

Sprayed kelp 4 less at 1 oz per gallon per thousand. No idea if it will do anything but it got me outside. Also mowed with the push mower instead of the tractor just to get my steps in. Probably will throw down some 10-10-10 tomorrow, just need to figure how much I want to do.


----------



## npompei

jessehurlburt said:


> @npompei You should add some sempervivum (hen and chicks) colonies to your garden. They go so well with rocks and are perennial and low water.


Thanks @Colinwjholding and I'll def look into that @jessehurlburt !


----------



## MarkAguglia

Watched the snow fall..

Always messes up my lawn schedule and I get a late start.


----------



## npompei

Lawnboy25 said:


> De-thatched my lawn again. Pulled out another TON of dead grass and little stones and plugs from my core aeration job of last week. Grass looks much cleaner now. Still may have to hand rake a few problem areas where I couldn't access with the garden tractor/de-thatcher. Disposed of grass.


Hey @Lawnboy25 your yard is roughly the same size as mine. I just got myself a beater riding mower (sans deck ha) to pull some lawn equipment. Did you use a pull behind aerator and dethatcher? If so, which types of those did you use and how did they work for you? Sounds like the dethatcher worked well but curious on the aerator? Figure I can buy a pull behind core aerator for what I can rent a walk behind for. But I know you need a lot of weight to really get some good plugs and those tow behinds even with weight on them don't seem like they'd work well (even on decently soft ground) And usually dethatchers are somewhat cheap. Thinking of a lawn sweep to help with that as well? Any guidance? Thanks,


----------



## Kissfromnick

npompei said:


> Lawnboy25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> De-thatched my lawn again. Pulled out another TON of dead grass and little stones and plugs from my core aeration job of last week. Grass looks much cleaner now. Still may have to hand rake a few problem areas where I couldn't access with the garden tractor/de-thatcher. Disposed of grass.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey @Lawnboy25 your yard is roughly the same size as mine. I just got myself a beater riding mower (sans deck ha) to pull some lawn equipment. Did you use a pull behind aerator and dethatcher? If so, which types of those did you use and how did they work for you? Sounds like the dethatcher worked well but curious on the aerator? Figure I can buy a pull behind core aerator for what I can rent a walk behind for. But I know you need a lot of weight to really get some good plugs and those tow behinds even with weight on them don't seem like they'd work well (even on decently soft ground) And usually dethatchers are somewhat cheap. Thinking of a lawn sweep to help with that as well? Any guidance? Thanks,
Click to expand...

Last fall i switch to front mount dethatcher work way better than tow behind also i modified it to 2 bering wheels instead of 1 from factory. Easy to reach all corners plus mover pick up all grass right the way. Tow behind aerator doing reasonable job (With 4 concrete blocks on top)but im using it only before seeding rest of the season if i need liquid aeration. If u did preemergent app think about liquid aeration.


----------



## weirj55

I put down my first-ever application of Tenacity for PreM today. My Amazon cart also reminded me of the liquid aerator jug I had placed in my cart. So I purchased that. Looking to apply the liquid aerate next week as temps start to climb here.


----------



## npompei

Last fall i switch to front mount dethatcher work way better than tow behind also i modified it to 2 bering wheels instead of 1 from factory. Easy to reach all corners plus mover pick up all grass right the way. Tow behind aerator doing reasonable job (With 4 concrete blocks on top)but im using it only before seeding rest of the season if i need liquid aeration. If u did preemergent app think about liquid aeration.


[/quote]

Good info - never knew that had a front mount?! How are you getting down your liquid aeration down? My 4 gallon hand pump backpack sprayer would take forever ha


----------



## Kissfromnick

npompei said:


> Last fall i switch to front mount dethatcher work way better than tow behind also i modified it to 2 bering wheels instead of 1 from factory. Easy to reach all corners plus mover pick up all grass right the way. Tow behind aerator doing reasonable job (With 4 concrete blocks on top)but im using it only before seeding rest of the season if i need liquid aeration. If u did preemergent app think about liquid aeration.


Good info - never knew that had a front mount?! How are you getting down your liquid aeration down? My 4 gallon hand pump backpack sprayer would take forever ha
[/quote]

Usually needed about 10 minutes to apply for 20 K. With backpack sprayer was more than 1 hour.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin

Spray day play day.

Surfactant 1 oz/M
Humic12 3 oz/M
RGS 3 oz/M
20-20-20 0.5 lbs/M
Micrel Total 3.5 oz/M
Dye 1 oz/M

Should see a little color pop from the Micrel Total, otherwise just giving it a kiss of N-P-K and prepping for summer stress.


----------



## Babameca

First Mow for the season woohoo. I mean, just microscopic yellow clippings, but feels good to walk the walk


----------



## Chris LI

@Babameca
It looks pretty darn good to me! I'm glad you were finally able to start the season.


----------



## Babameca

Thanks @Chris LI All stocked up and ready to roll, but temps are in the low 40's forever now!


----------



## jhov415

Stripes and an edge


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> First Mow for the season woohoo. I mean, just microscopic yellow clippings, but feels good to walk the walk


Hey that looks lower than 7/8"s...


----------



## Babameca

:shocked: :dunno: ardon: @Stuofsci02


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> :shocked: :dunno: ardon: @Stuofsci02


5/8ths doesn't look too bad IMO.... Double singles today in both directions.


----------



## g-man

Compacting the lawn.


----------



## Stuofsci02

@g-man who won?


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 It looks ridiculously good!!! Considering I have a 26'' cut width I can't do singles :mrgreen:


----------



## Csantucci

Mowed and throwed .5N


----------



## g-man

@Stuofsci02 the kids are tired and went to bed early, so I won.


----------



## cave0850

Gave her a haircut today.


----------



## Stuofsci02

g-man said:


> @Stuofsci02 the kids are tired and went to bed early, so I won.


I cant win like that anymore... I think I am losing most nights now..


----------



## Butter

@cave0850 Thats great color and nice stripes!


----------



## Kissfromnick

Finlay getting some green


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Gave the turf a mow at 2.5 HOC, Applied 2 lbs per 1M of SOP and TSP. Had 3 inches of snow yesterday, now it's 63 degrees. Spring seems confused this year.


----------



## Alex1389

Think I've got a Poa Triv problem?







Mowed at 1.75" today and did some planting as well.


----------



## BarakaRS

Threw down CX at .75N/1000. Beautiful West Michigan day!


----------



## Lungal09

Got my mower going and sharpened the blades. Getting antsy for things to green up around here! (MB, Canada)


----------



## LawnDetail

Rile78 said:


> Mild temps let me spray some winter annuals (mainly hairy bittercress) with Speedzone. Also reshaping some planting beds and dormant seeded some areas.


How do you like the speedzone?


----------



## gasdoc

Alex1389 said:


> Think I've got a Poa Triv problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed at 1.75" today and did some planting as well.


I don't think it's triv but curious to find out as I have some of the same in my yard


----------



## Lawnboy25

npompei said:


> Lawnboy25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> De-thatched my lawn again. Pulled out another TON of dead grass and little stones and plugs from my core aeration job of last week. Grass looks much cleaner now. Still may have to hand rake a few problem areas where I couldn't access with the garden tractor/de-thatcher. Disposed of grass.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey @Lawnboy25 your yard is roughly the same size as mine. I just got myself a beater riding mower (sans deck ha) to pull some lawn equipment. Did you use a pull behind aerator and dethatcher? If so, which types of those did you use and how did they work for you? Sounds like the dethatcher worked well but curious on the aerator? Figure I can buy a pull behind core aerator for what I can rent a walk behind for. But I know you need a lot of weight to really get some good plugs and those tow behinds even with weight on them don't seem like they'd work well (even on decently soft ground) And usually dethatchers are somewhat cheap. Thinking of a lawn sweep to help with that as well? Any guidance? Thanks,
Click to expand...

Hey @npompei I use a John Deere riding mower to cut(54" cutting deck) and haul various attachments. My de-thatcher is a 40" Yard Commander. It's got 20 staggered spring tensioned tines. It's fairly inexpensive but does a pretty good job. You can add weight to it to make the tines sink deeper to the soil level but I find better results with no weight added. Obviously this depends on how thick your lawn is, and how many bare spots as well. It doesn't perform well on uneven ground so multiple passes may be required. My aerator is also a Yard Commander. It's 40" and has 6 plug assembly "wheels" that turn as the unit moves. Each plug wheel has 4 core plug removal tines the eject a plug after the tine has rotated out of the ground. So, it will remove 24 plugs in one rotation of the unit. Not too bad really. I always make a pass on my lawn going length-wise, then another pass going width-wise, ensuring that I get lots of plug pulled. I read somewhere that between 20-40 holes per square foot is ideal. The build quality is pretty good too. It's got a beefy tow arm and 2 designated places for additional weights to be added. Some people add concrete blocks, but I use 2 20 kg bags of driveway salt and that really seems to get lots of plugs pulled. Both units have a "transport" setting which lifts the tines up higher allowing them to be pulled over driveways or streets without damaging the tines. I got both at TSC store, but can't recall the prices. I considered buying a gas driven plug aerator but i have an inground irrigation system and some of those tines go deeper than the unit I bought. I would strongly recommend buying a lawn sweeper as they make quick work of grass, plugs, twigs and leaves. I don't have one, but 3 of my neighbours do and we share our equipment thru the year. Agri-Fab just came out with an offset lawn sweeper that will collect grass clippings AS you cut the lawn. It's pretty pricey at over 500 bucks, but to be honest I think I'd just cut my entire lawn first, then sweep the entire lawn after. As big as they are, you'd still be stopping cutting to go and dump grass clippings then have to go back and resume cutting. I think most sweepers go between $275-400, depending on size. Get the biggest one you can afford and is size appropriate for your garden tractor. Hope that helps!


----------



## rockinmylawn

Laid some Dominion 2L to stop Japanese Beetles, Cinch Bugs & other potentially flying pest before they hatch.

All after a good 3rd spring cut.

Wish I could bottle this look up.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> @Stuofsci02 It looks ridiculously good!!! Considering I have a 26'' cut width I can't do singles :mrgreen:


Thanks! What does you mean you can't do singles?


----------



## MarkAguglia

Applied .5 quick release N, 1.0 SOP for K, Grub Ex, Air 8, RGS and Humic 12. The front yard didn't get the liquids though and a wind storm blew in before the rain. Worried about all the granular I put down having blown away..


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Stuofsci02 It looks ridiculously good!!! Considering I have a 26'' cut width I can't do singles :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! What does you mean you can't do singles?
Click to expand...

It's a long shot teaser about the width of your mower vs the sqf you have to cover...:wacko:


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Stuofsci02 It looks ridiculously good!!! Considering I have a 26'' cut width I can't do singles :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! What does you mean you can't do singles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a long shot teaser about the width of your mower vs the sqf you have to cover...:wacko:
Click to expand...

So you need a bigger yard then..


----------



## npompei

Hey @npompei I use a John Deere riding mower to cut(54" cutting deck) and haul various attachments. My de-thatcher is a 40" Yard Commander. It's got 20 staggered spring tensioned tines. It's fairly inexpensive but does a pretty good job. You can add weight to it to make the tines sink deeper to the soil level but I find better results with no weight added. Obviously this depends on how thick your lawn is, and how many bare spots as well. It doesn't perform well on uneven ground so multiple passes may be required. My aerator is also a Yard Commander. It's 40" and has 6 plug assembly "wheels" that turn as the unit moves. Each plug wheel has 4 core plug removal tines the eject a plug after the tine has rotated out of the ground. So, it will remove 24 plugs in one rotation of the unit. Not too bad really. I always make a pass on my lawn going length-wise, then another pass going width-wise, ensuring that I get lots of plug pulled. I read somewhere that between 20-40 holes per square foot is ideal. The build quality is pretty good too. It's got a beefy tow arm and 2 designated places for additional weights to be added. Some people add concrete blocks, but I use 2 20 kg bags of driveway salt and that really seems to get lots of plugs pulled. Both units have a "transport" setting which lifts the tines up higher allowing them to be pulled over driveways or streets without damaging the tines. I got both at TSC store, but can't recall the prices. I considered buying a gas driven plug aerator but i have an inground irrigation system and some of those tines go deeper than the unit I bought. I would strongly recommend buying a lawn sweeper as they make quick work of grass, plugs, twigs and leaves. I don't have one, but 3 of my neighbours do and we share our equipment thru the year. Agri-Fab just came out with an offset lawn sweeper that will collect grass clippings AS you cut the lawn. It's pretty pricey at over 500 bucks, but to be honest I think I'd just cut my entire lawn first, then sweep the entire lawn after. As big as they are, you'd still be stopping cutting to go and dump grass clippings then have to go back and resume cutting. I think most sweepers go between $275-400, depending on size. Get the biggest one you can afford and is size appropriate for your garden tractor. Hope that helps!
[/quote]

Great info @Lawnboy25 - I really appreciate it! I've been scouring FB marketplace and Craigslist for some used units. I have time before this fall when I'll really need them when I decide to overseed and get some other major work done. Thanks again!


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 I think it is the other way around. Mower at 26 is a bit big for mostly the shape of my yard. But considering all the pros I have had since with the seller (who is my only supplier for all I need) that takes it back season end and do full maintenance on it plus bring it back to me every spring, I am more than happy.


----------



## Rile78

LawnDetail said:


> Rile78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mild temps let me spray some winter annuals (mainly hairy bittercress) with Speedzone. Also reshaping some planting beds and dormant seeded some areas.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like the speedzone?
Click to expand...

I love it, which weird to say about an herbicide but hands down it performs the best of any on my cool season TTTF/KBG lawn. Works great in cooler weather, has never burnt my lawn in warmer weather either if applied in the morning/evening. I spike with Turflon Ester sometimes too which really knocks out any clover and wild violet.


----------



## CrackedCornCrack

A day late but just mowed and cleaned up



Oh and got 3/4 of a backyard lighting experiment done. (The blue hues are bug traps)


----------



## Matthew_73

Mowed. Edged. Did some test apps on my new battery sprayer. With RGS.


----------



## CrackedCornCrack

Mowed the 10,000 sqft back with a manual reel at 1.5 and the drug a drag mat for stripes


----------



## Matix99def

@CrackedCornCrack love that middle tree lit up.


----------



## egk2

Finally got my first mow in and laid some decent stripes....


----------



## bencrabtree27

Hoc? Looks great


egk2 said:


> Finally got my first mow in and laid some decent stripes....


----------



## egk2

bencrabtree27 said:


> Hoc? Looks great
> 
> 
> egk2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my first mow in and laid some decent stripes....
Click to expand...

Thanks, 3"


----------



## egk2

Lawn is still coming out of dormancy in those other pics, usually looks way fuller when temps are consistently warm.

Pic from last season


----------



## WyGuy

Threw down some seed in a couple areas of heavy dog damage from over the winter. Not expecting a lot since it's a high traffic area right off of my patio but hoping some will germinate.


----------



## Wiley

Got a little mow today in and noticed most of the poa is getting fried from the warm temps we are having.


----------



## Colinwjholding

egk2 said:


> Finally got my first mow in and laid some decent stripes....


Any close ups of the stripe kit on the back of your mower?


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

Mowing, urea, spot spraying quack


----------



## egk2

Colinwjholding said:


> egk2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my first mow in and laid some decent stripes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any close ups of the stripe kit on the back of your mower?
Click to expand...


----------



## 1mjbrierley

CrackedCornCrack said:


> Mowed the 10,000 sqft back with a manual reel at 1.5 and the drug a drag mat for stripes


What are those red bushes under the tree?


----------



## ggilmore

HoosierLawnGnome said:


> Mowing, urea, spot spraying quack


How much Urea do you put down this time of year? I just bought some. I've used it in the fall before with great results.


----------



## CrackedCornCrack

@1mjbrierley , orange rocket barberry.

Beware, they have thorns.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

ggilmore said:


> HoosierLawnGnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowing, urea, spot spraying quack
> 
> 
> 
> How much Urea do you put down this time of year? I just bought some. I've used it in the fall before with great results.
Click to expand...

As much as it needs?

I don't normally put much down at all, but I wanted to help it recover from a Tenacity app and a light app like this will help.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

Rid 1.4 acres of KBG from poa annu in <10 minutes


----------



## bosox_5

Grub ex and another bag of 10-10-10 (.21 lbs of N).


----------



## Pamboys09

Bought some flaminggo to finalize my domination lol


----------



## Babameca

1 inch of snow yesterday to this 2nd mow today. Clippings!!! That thing starts growing finally!


----------



## g-man

Pull poa a. The 4 year old helped with the bucket but I was worried of her spilling all those poa a seeds.


----------



## Alex1389

g-man said:


> Pull poa a. The 4 year old helped with the bucket but I was worried of her spilling all those poa a seeds.


What is that knife?? Looks helpful. Tenacity bleached all of my Poa A (and some T), and I'm sick of waiting for it to die so I'm going to hand pull as well this weekend.


----------



## g-man

@Alex1389

Nisaku NJP650 Hori-Hori Weeding & Digging Knife, Authentic Tomita (Est. 1960) Japanese Stainless Steel, 7.25" Blade, Wood Handle

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0007WFG2I/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_apa_i_9r1OEbRZZRGBQ


----------



## Alpine

Mowed 2nd time this season. GrubEx and spot treated a few weeds mostly hairy bittercress with CCO.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Mowed @ 3/4". I am loving the Greensmaster.


----------



## dubzino

Wow that's awesome. So from what I under stand you cannot cut kbg low like that. Am i correct?


----------



## Stuofsci02

@dubzino That is KBG... Mostly anyhow..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Threw down 0.6 lbs granular N and had the first after work mow of the year... Loved it!


----------



## Colinwjholding

I had to do an emergency mow as we have a week of rain and good growing temps. Some areas in the back were 6-8" tall. I left it for 2 weeks while i overseeded. Its gotten so thick since my last application. Waiting till the end of may then its chem time.


----------



## Pete1313

Testing out some bigger rollers.


----------



## Stuofsci02

@Pete1313 those look really cool on your JD. Like they should have come from the factory


----------



## drob14

Finally getting the hang of striping!


----------



## FuzzeWuzze

Killed my entire 1k sqft back yard a few weeks ago, did multiple glypho sprays think i got it all. Between the kids and dog ive all but given up on keeping the back yard perfect after this, kids are young and play in the back yard constantly and theres no way or where to play without walking on the dirt/grass.

Scalped it, dethatched it(i found pulling the greenworks dethatcher backwards really tears things up, i know they say not to do it but i heavily wet the ground then pull that thing backwards and it rips nice trenches into the ground for seed to fall into. Done it multiple times now with no ill effects and i have tons of extra barbs.

Threw down 2# bewitched i had left over, 2# mazama, and 4# Champions GQ (Sideways/Banfield/somethingelse). I realize i went heavy on seed, but like i said im expecting the kids to stomp all over it so the fallout will probably be high. Im hoping once it starts to sprout in the next week or so i can get them to be more careful but we'll see, 2 year old doesnt understand why i dont want him on it yet 

I can get Champions GQ here locally for cheap, 68 bucks for a 50# bag so ill just keep throwing seed at this 1k sqft all spring until something takes off. We've been in the 60's with drizzles, but going up into mid 70's next week so things should kick off.

Also renovated another ~800 sqft of my front yard, 2 hell strips about 6' wide that im doing pure Mazama KBG to match my experiment i mentioned here that went well enough to duplicate everywhere else. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=12011

Although im worried the Mazama seed is contaminated with Annual rye, i had it all over that reno in winter and still coming into spring. That said its easy to spot and pull so im willing to deal with it.

Sprayed the Mazama with Tenacity a week ago and hit it again this week with another dose and the annual rye is lighting up like a christmas tree, i had let it get like 4" tall while my mazama is maybe 2" so it was easy to ensure it got coated. Let it sit for a day or two before i chopped it all back down to 1" with my manual mower. Hoping the rye continues to die and ill resume mowing at like 1.5-2" to hide the bleaching until its dead in another month.


----------



## Pete1313

Stuofsci02 said:


> @Pete1313 those look really cool on your JD. Like they should have come from the factory


Golfco Rollers and John Deere go together like peanut butter and jelly. They have done some advertising together in the past as well as my local JD turf dealer carries them and recommended them. I will wait to review them until I get more hours on them, but my initial test run(only mowed 300ft) made me giggle with joy with how they moved thru the 5/8" HOC KBG.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1088144604950482945


----------



## M32075

FuzzeWuzze said:


> Killed my entire 1k sqft back yard a few weeks ago, did multiple glypho sprays think i got it all. Between the kids and dog ive all but given up on keeping the back yard perfect after this, kids are young and play in the back yard constantly and theres no way or where to play without walking on the dirt/grass.
> 
> Scalped it, dethatched it(i found pulling the greenworks dethatcher backwards really tears things up, i know they say not to do it but i heavily wet the ground then pull that thing backwards and it rips nice trenches into the ground for seed to fall into. Done it multiple times now with no ill effects and i have tons of extra barbs.
> 
> Threw down 2# bewitched i had left over, 2# mazama, and 4# Champions GQ (Sideways/Banfield/somethingelse). I realize i went heavy on seed, but like i said im expecting the kids to stomp all over it so the fallout will probably be high. Im hoping once it starts to sprout in the next week or so i can get them to be more careful but we'll see, 2 year old doesnt understand why i dont want him on it yet
> 
> I can get Champions GQ here locally for cheap, 68 bucks for a 50# bag so ill just keep throwing seed at this 1k sqft all spring until something takes off. We've been in the 60's with drizzles, but going up into mid 70's next week so things should kick off.
> 
> Also renovated another ~800 sqft of my front yard, 2 hell strips about 6' wide that im doing pure Mazama KBG to match my experiment i mentioned here that went well enough to duplicate everywhere else. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=12011
> 
> Although im worried the Mazama seed is contaminated with Annual rye, i had it all over that reno in winter and still coming into spring. That said its easy to spot and pull so im willing to deal with it.
> 
> Sprayed the Mazama with Tenacity a week ago and hit it again this week with another dose and the annual rye is lighting up like a christmas tree, i had let it get like 4" tall while my mazama is maybe 2" so it was easy to ensure it got coated. Let it sit for a day or two before i chopped it all back down to 1" with my manual mower. Hoping the rye continues to die and ill resume mowing at like 1.5-2" to hide the bleaching until its dead in another month.


I would keep throwing down that champion's GQ in the backyard it could work even with the kids back there rye germination is quick and makes a nice lawn especially in your location.


----------



## M32075

Cut the front and back lawn. Dug out a rotted bush stump in the backyard. Did some edging with a black n decker electric edger first one of the season will up keep with weed whacker. Ordered a pool from the pool factory looks like the beaches in my area could be closed this summer. I'll start running some electric this weekend for it.


----------



## whitetrash paradise

Mowed front and back. 
Front yard finally starting to look decent.


----------



## uts

I mowed my front yard and street area on wed. Supposedly a very wet week ahead. Backyard still is waterlogged


----------



## jha4aamu

Put together my new toy and put some double wide stripes on the front yard

Probably my first app of t nex going down with the spreadermate today


----------



## Socks

Cleaned up the front landscaping beds and put our new Japanese maple in the front! Moved around so other plants and placed some more boulders.


----------



## driver_7

Mowed the front yard, then took some pictures when my daughter left her 'stang in perfect light.





Tried to mow the backyard, but the mower ate another belt while doing the perimeter passes. Priced out a JD X350 to take over duties. I miss my greens mower.


----------



## npompei

jha4aamu said:


> Put together my new toy and put some double wide stripes on the front yard


Nice spreader setup @jha4aamu! Hey I noticed your lawn looks to be all KBG & PRG and I was looking up your typical weather there in Illinois - how does your grass hold up in your peak winter/summer months? It looks damn nice and I'm asking because I (mistakenly) went 100% PRG for my construction reno last fall. I am going to overseed in the fall and was thinking of going with a full TTTF & *** blend to mix in with my PRG now. But you left out TTTF and I'm wondering if I could pull that off? I've got about 3/4 acre yard that's not flat so I'm not using a reel mower if that helps... 
Thanks man,


----------



## jha4aamu

npompei said:


> jha4aamu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put together my new toy and put some double wide stripes on the front yard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice spreader setup @jha4aamu! Hey I noticed your lawn looks to be all KBG & PRG and I was looking up your typical weather there in Illinois - how does your grass hold up in your peak winter/summer months? It looks damn nice and I'm asking because I (mistakenly) went 100% PRG for my construction reno last fall. I am going to overseed in the fall and was thinking of going with a full TTTF & *** blend to mix in with my PRG now. But you left out TTTF and I'm wondering if I could pull that off? I've got about 3/4 acre yard that's not flat so I'm not using a reel mower if that helps...
> Thanks man,
Click to expand...

That part of the yard i did a reno last fall so this will be my first summer with it. Winter 2019 i felt like it did well. It stayed green most of the winter and it really didnt have any trouble waking up this spring

100% prg isnt impossible, i just struggled with pythium terribly the years prior to the reno. And i knew i wanted to mow at .5" - .75" so i left put the tttf.


----------



## bosox_5

Put down a third bag of starter fert in three weeks (.21 lb of N). Normally I would have done them all at once but I find myself with more time at home these days. Sprayed some extreme blend from K4L. Trimmed with string trimmer that I hate then looked at the ego stuff on the Home Depot website. Went to a nursery to replace a bush that the deer have eaten but apparently 1,000 other people had the same idea. I just really need this quarantine to end. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## g-man

Rematch. Barefoot tournament.


----------



## Rp9110

Spot sprayed crossbow herbicide.


----------



## Alex1389

Mowed and pulled a ton of Poa A today. Got tired of waiting on Tenacity to kill it.


----------



## bosox_5

70 degrees again. Had to mow


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

2.5 HOC Mow- trying to train the lawn for a lower HOC
2 oz per 1M Feature 
0.2 per 1M Azoxy -curative 
2 oz per 1M propriconozol 
.30 oz per gallon/.15oz per 1M of Urea.

Now I'm just waiting a few days for everything to really pop. I was expecting some rain tomorrow but with the spring weather being unpredictable, doesn't seem like it's going to happen.


----------



## Rotterdam

Enjoying my lawn.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

Here come the rose slugs.

Soapy spray applied.

Did tons of stuff yesterday.


----------



## Ellford

whitetrash paradise said:


> Mowed front and back.
> Front yard finally starting to look decent.


That's beautiful edging.


----------



## Lungal09

Applied my first ever foliar application of urea at .2lb of N/M. Hope to keep doing that untill summer


----------



## bryankloos

4 oz/acre Tenacity and 2 qt/acre Triclopyr 4. 
Hopeful for good results.


----------



## bernstem

Applied Iron and Ammonium sulfate foliar after watering in SLS, Humic acid and Kelp. Some photos:



Oh, wait, you probably want to see the grass...


----------



## Socks

Planted some Rieger Begonias in our front bed and cut @ 3"



Also enjoyed some home made Pina Coladas after all the work this weekend :lol:


----------



## Stuofsci02

Edged along the road and driveway with my Ego stick edger and double cut at 5/8ths.


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 Next toy: the scissor rotary edger. I sometimes do all with it leaving the Ego blade edger behind.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> @Stuofsci02 Next toy: the scissor rotary edger. I sometimes do all with it leaving the Ego blade edger behind.


Yes I need the same. I have the Ego 56V trimmer. Just the the Scissors. I was going to get them when I go to the US next. Who knows when that will be...


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Stuofsci02 Next toy: the scissor rotary edger. I sometimes do all with it leaving the Ego blade edger behind.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I need the same. I have the Ego 56V trimmer. Just the the Scissors. I was going to get them when I go to the US next. Who knows when that will be...
Click to expand...

R#R have it in stock as well as my local supplier.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Stuofsci02 Next toy: the scissor rotary edger. I sometimes do all with it leaving the Ego blade edger behind.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I need the same. I have the Ego 56V trimmer. Just the the Scissors. I was going to get them when I go to the US next. Who knows when that will be...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> R#R have it in stock as well as my local supplier.
Click to expand...

How much from the local supplier? I am always hesitant to order from the US with shipping to Canada. Always get dinged with a huge duty bill....


----------



## egk2

Started up my irrigation, mowed at 2.5" and watered.....


----------



## g-man

I spent 5min on my knees looking for an irrigation head in the front lawn. I gave up.

#nofert


----------



## FORT

I know I haven't updated my lawn journal in awhile but I was able to get out today and snap a pic of my new toy. It did a fantastic job!


----------



## ksturfguy

egk2 said:


> Started up my irrigation, mowed at 2.5" and watered.....


Your lawn looks great. Keep up the good work!


----------



## TimmyTurf

Applied .75lb per1000 Urea

Thanks to everyone here my Lawn is the best its ever looked. I successfully mowed at 1.5"s for the first time yesterday.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Looks excellent @TimmyTurf.


----------



## egk2

ksturfguy said:


> egk2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Started up my irrigation, mowed at 2.5" and watered.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lawn looks great. Keep up the good work!
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## PNW_George

Finished distributing 16 yards of mulch in our garden beds. My wife spent a good part of the day leveling the wheelbarrow loads I dumped as evenly as I could. I put the verti-cutter cartridge on my Dennis and made multiple passes removing a lot of grass and hopefully a lot of the poa annua seed heavy bunches. I then put down some fertilizer and set my irrigation for 3 times a day, 7 days a week. We have some warm weather this week and I am hoping this will encourage some of the left over seeds to germinate so I can hit the lawn with some more round up. A lot of work to come with the reno that got off to a late start due to trouble getting seed.

9 days after round up on the lawn and it is going well. You might see many of the mulch piles in the gardens that still need raking out.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze

Good luck George, i seeded about 10 days ago with a bunch of PRG/KBG and its going gangbusters, the weather is cooperating in the PNW i'm seeing lots of drizzle/rain and 65 degree days here, havent had to water the lawn but once in the last 3 days.

What are you planting this time?


----------



## PNW_George

FuzzeWuzze said:


> Good luck George, i seeded about 10 days ago with a bunch of PRG/KBG and its going gangbusters, the weather is cooperating in the PNW i'm seeing lots of drizzle/rain and 65 degree days here, havent had to water the lawn but once in the last 3 days.
> 
> What are you planting this time?


For at least a season or two I am going with a fine fescue blend, no colonial bent grass for now. I'm going to see if I can use some poa herbicides that are safe for FF. There is nothing that works on a FF Colonial Bent grass mix. I still hope to add CB to the lawn but want to give pure FF a try. I'll turn the irrigation off and on based on weather but for now, short cycles to keep the surface damp and hope to get back to once a week after the new seed gets established. We could hit 85 this week. Thanks.


----------



## Shindoman

@PNW_George what varieties of FF are you using? 
What are the Poa herbicides you are hoping to use. What Poa herbicides 
did you try on the Colonial Bent?


----------



## PNW_George

Shindoman said:


> @PNW_George what varieties of FF are you using?
> What are the Poa herbicides you are hoping to use. What Poa herbicides
> did you try on the Colonial Bent?


My plan was to use SR 5130 Chewings and Ruddy Strong Creeping but my supplier said they couldn't get Ruddy and substituted SRO's Tradition FF mix. I have a call in to SRO to confirm, I really don't want to use Tradition. I'm hoping they have a good substitute, possibly SR 5250 or availability for a fall over-seed. I have a little Ruddy left from previous seasons and will put the SR 5130 down.

https://www.sroseed.com/find-a-product/fine-fescue

I have never used any poa control on my lawn. I couldn't find anything that was safe for both FF and Colonial Bentgrass. With no CB for the next year or two I may try something. I'm still researching. Some of my golf course contacts aren't convinced even those rated safe for FF work well or feel they can cause damage. Are you using anything with success?


----------



## FuzzeWuzze

PNW_George said:


> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> @PNW_George what varieties of FF are you using?
> What are the Poa herbicides you are hoping to use. What Poa herbicides
> did you try on the Colonial Bent?
> 
> 
> 
> My plan was to use SR 5130 Chewings and Ruddy Strong Creeping but my supplier said they couldn't get Ruddy and substituted SRO's Tradition FF mix. I have a call in to SRO to confirm, I really don't want to use Tradition. I'm hoping they have a good substitute, possibly SR 5250 or availability for a fall over-seed. I have a little Ruddy left from previous seasons and will put the SR 5130 down.
> 
> https://www.sroseed.com/find-a-product/fine-fescue
> 
> I have never used any poa control on my lawn. I couldn't find anything that was safe for both FF and Colonial Bentgrass. With no CB for the next year or two I may try something. I'm still researching. Some of my golf course contacts aren't convinced even those rated safe for FF work well or feel they can cause damage. Are you using anything with success?
Click to expand...

I realize your far north, but have you tried Target Specialty products in Portland? I was able to source SRO Champions GQ Rye blend for $65 for 50lbs which is a crazy good price. Another alternative is to call SRO and tell them what seed your looking for and ask for a supplier, which is what I did when they told me they didnt sell direct to customers. They told me that Target Specialty was a retailer of their stuff in Portland.

It'd be a decent trip for you to get to Portland and back(about 2 hours each way from Tacoma) but they may have the seed you need.


----------



## PNW_George

[/quote]

I realize your far north, but have you tried Target Specialty products in Portland? I was able to source SRO Champions GQ Rye blend for $65 for 50lbs which is a crazy good price. Another alternative is to call SRO and tell them what seed your looking for and ask for a supplier, which is what I did when they told me they didnt sell direct to customers. They told me that Target Specialty was a retailer of their stuff in Portland.

It'd be a decent trip for you to get to Portland and back(about 2 hours each way from Tacoma) but they may have the seed you need.
[/quote]

Target Specialty is where I got my seed, they shipped it to me. They just could't get Ruddy, SRO seems to be out for now. I had previously purchased through Wilbur Ellis Company but when the Branch Manager I had worked with retired, the new one would't, said they were commercial only.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze

Ugh that sucks, well good luck.


----------



## Shindoman

@PNW_George I've somehow been keeping the Poa in control without anything but I did a full reno last fall to get rid of my old PRG sod blend that I've had for years. Overseeding with FF/CB was taking forever. reno went ok but the crummy winter knocked it back pretty thin and the Poa is out in force this year.


----------



## TimmyTurf

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Looks excellent @TimmyTurf.


Thanks for the kind words SNOWBOB11


----------



## Polaris6

TimmyTurf said:


> Applied .75lb per1000 Urea
> 
> Thanks to everyone here my Lawn is the best its ever looked. I successfully mowed at 1.5"s for the first time yesterday.


Looks great- love seeing Lake County yards


----------



## Polaris6

Cut yesterday to 2.8 inches with Regular ole Honda rotary walk behind. Coming in ok, putting down some milorganite and PrimeraOne Apex10 if the wind drops.


----------



## TimmyTurf

Yeah that looks great. The ground temp has kind of stalled so I feel like i've been forcing mine out of hibernation a little.

Yours looks like your ready for a lower height of cut to me lol


----------



## Polaris6

Thanks-Going to keep around 2.75 this year as I have to work on leveling a few areas. This is the first year I'm confident enough as I installed irrigation last spring. I really wanted to take small steps-turned in my first soil sample yesterday and looking forward to the results.

Goal this season is to get solid turgidity to the grass so it doesn't fold over and lay flat as easy. I'm very hopeful to get there with adapting to what my soil sample comes back with. Looking forward to seeing your turf progress this year as there aren't a lot of Lake County posters.


----------



## TimmyTurf

Lol I don't think i'm as patient as you. I have irrigation in the back yard but nothing in the front yard.

i'm currently finishing my rebuild on my Toro 3100 Greensmaster Triplex. I've modified it to mow up to about and inch and a half. I'll keep you posted. Wife and neighbors already think i'm crazy lol


----------



## Stuofsci02

Nothing... Absolutely nothing.. 🤬


----------



## Pete1313

Mowin' with the winter jacket on. Grass is recovering from the sand I put down in low spots.


----------



## rob13psu

I did a U-turn.


----------



## Stuofsci02

@Pete1313 Looks good!

@rob13psu .. Sucks to be us North Eastern Guys today..


----------



## rob13psu

@Stuofsci02 awful, just awful.


----------



## bosox_5

I would like to nominate @rob13psu for lawn of the month of MAY!


----------



## davegravy

rob13psu said:


> I did a U-turn.


Dude, how much tenacity did you put down???!


----------



## SumBeach35

5/8: first mow after PGR app. Sprayed Anuew 0.37 oz/M on 5/4. Can see the scalp job into my property by the rental property "company".


----------



## rob13psu

davegravy said:


> rob13psu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did a U-turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, how much tenacity did you put down???!
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: About 4,000oz/Acre rate.


----------



## rob13psu

bosox_5 said:


> I would like to nominate @rob13psu for lawn of the month of MAY!


 :lol: Lots of hard work and apparently lots of mesotrione.


----------



## Socks

My Begonias are not happy...



Got a cut in... I hope these annuals bounce back.


----------



## Babameca

davegravy said:


> rob13psu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did a U-turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, how much tenacity did you put down???!
Click to expand...

 :roll: :lol: :ugeek: :bandit: 
Not sure, ask @Mok


----------



## Babameca

@Pete1313 No matter how good looking a small yard may be, it can't get even close to what this view and openness can ignite in a lawn hobbyist heart.... F..ing awesome! Getting my morning coffee with such a site in front of me will make a Folgers taste like the finest Italian espresso...


----------



## GrassFarmer

So cold grass is barely growing so layed some stripes with the tractor


----------



## Stuofsci02

Dirt stripes!


----------



## Mok

Babameca said:


> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rob13psu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did a U-turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 🤦‍♂️ I cry 😭
> 
> Dude, how much tenacity did you put down???!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roll: :lol: :ugeek: :bandit:
> Not sure, ask @Mok
Click to expand...


----------



## Pete1313

@Stuofsci02 @Babameca thanks!


----------



## Richard Slater

Mowed front and back @ 2", then it started to rain so I rinsed down the mower, dried it applied Turtlewax then tried and then failed to get the reel to bedknife contact right for the perfect cut.


----------



## davegravy

Stared out the window longingly at my lawn which is frozen in time. Checked the weather forecast to find the warmup has shifted a couple days later from what it was yesterday.
Browsed expensive lawn equipment online.


----------



## Socks

davegravy said:


> Stared out the window longingly at my lawn which is frozen in time. Checked the weather forecast to find the warmup has shifted a couple days later from what it was yesterday.
> Browsed expensive lawn equipment online.


I swear this quarantine is going to bankrupt me :lol:


----------



## jingobah

Got in a late evening Mother's Day mow & then an app of Green Punch

Have a manual reel mower coming tomorrow, super psyched to try it out


----------



## M32075

SumBeach35 said:


> 5/8: first mow after PGR app. Sprayed Anuew 0.37 oz/M on 5/4. Can see the scalp job into my property by the rental property "company".


Great early spring color I'm impressed


----------



## uts

I started digging around a stump that is smack in the middle of my front yard. It's a noticeable high point and usually the mower scalps here. Got to this point and it started raining.



I'm debating whether to just grind this down or keep digging and cut it out with a pruning blade.
What doesn't help is the stupid number of stones in the soil some which are fairly decent size and I dont know what would happen if a stump grinder hit this.


----------



## SumBeach35

M32075 said:


> SumBeach35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5/8: first mow after PGR app. Sprayed Anuew 0.37 oz/M on 5/4. Can see the scalp job into my property by the rental property "company".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great early spring color I'm impressed
Click to expand...

Thanks. Interested to see how it improves as the weather gets warm and stays warm. We have had a terrible spring so far.


----------



## Moscey

I applied FAS yesterday at 2.0/1.7 oz/k.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

HOC 3" with the Scag 
Preventative rate of Dylox as security 
Sprayed .30 lbs 46-0-0 urea spoon feed Via Spreadermate

Hopefully this weekend I'll get in 2lb of SOP & TSP and post emergent spraying done


----------



## bosox_5

Installed a new hose reel. Mowed the lawn and trimmed. Called Home Depot again to find out where my new deck chairs are.


----------



## Pete1313

Mowed. NoMix lawns in the area are losing color. Lots of seed stalks being cut and frayed causing their off color. Bewitched has no seedheads(and hopefully won't have any this year) but it is too early to call it a success.


----------



## HoneDiggs

Just mowed and trimmed then spot sprayed some weeds with some 3-way.

Working on turning my lawn around. Still have some patchy spots from a few areas I reseeded last fall. Hoping those fill in some more the next month or so before the summer heat.

Just got a soil test done and need to boost my Potassium. Looking for some 0-0-50 but finding it's hard to come by.


----------



## Tsmith

Cut and dropped 4 bags of OceanGro which I was finally able to get after not getting any during the April sale.


----------



## rob13psu

Started amending the flower beds with compost before the rain yesterday. Let the girls play in the yard and enjoyed the sun.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980

My annual attempt at cutting expanding circles around the tree in the front, which never turns out how I picture it turning out. Edged the front yard


----------



## SumBeach35

My Earthwise 7 blade reel mower came in today, so i promptly converted the backyard renovation area's to reel low, as well as a test plot section for some products that will be arriving in the next week or so. HOC is 0.5". Can't wait to see how this evolves going forward.

Also can't wait to see how the Anuew effects the Poa A at this HOC. The front section i raked out with the Groundskeepers 2 rake, blew debris out of it and them kept cutting in seemingly every direction.


----------



## Kissfromnick

air8, rgs and tallstar p went down today. Anybody using liquid detacher?


----------



## M32075

jingobah said:


> Got in a late evening Mother's Day mow & then an app of Green Punch
> 
> Have a manual reel mower coming tomorrow, super psyched to try it out


Great color and nice tight edging. I'm impressed


----------



## HoneDiggs

I did some nitrogen spoon feeding yesterday, got my irrigation system up and going today. I had some great results from my light .25/k of nitrogen but finding my Scott's spreader is not doing a good enough job and have some dark green stripes going on.

I think I am going to switch to a liquid application for my nitrogen spoon feeding going forward.


----------



## nclawnguy

Played a quick 9 holes at my club then mowed at 3.75", drank a few beers after. I was a good Friday.


----------



## Chris LI

nclawnguy said:


> Played a quick 9 holes at my club then mowed at 3.75", drank a few beers after. I was a good Friday.


 :nod:


----------



## bernstem

Today was the second Summer Patch preventive application. Azoxy was a month ago. Today was Velista. It has been really wet so definitely time to re-up disease prevention here. Also mowed with the manual reel and sprayed Iron and Ammonium Sulfate after watering in the Velista. Picture from before the iron. Bearded Irises are blooming. Roses are starting to bloom as well.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

Mower calibration, mowing.

Latest frost on record came and put the hurt on my roses.

Peony tree shining like a star


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

No lawn work today. My little guys bday. Planning on getting in a mow tomorrow and try out the K4L Green Turf supplement


----------



## M32075

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> No lawn work today. My little guys bday. Planning on getting in a mow tomorrow and try out the K4L Green Turf supplement


I'm sure the kids had a blast


----------



## Goloup

We spreaded 4m³ wood chips and I mowed the lawn.



Jürgen.


----------



## SimonR

Laid down some fatties in the morning. Lawn seemed to be lacking a bit of pop today.

Pulled another bunch of seedlings from the garden beds.


----------



## Alpine

Today I mowed - seed heads galore  Applied Milo at the normal bag rate along with my monthly application of SOP 
(2 lb/K).


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

M32075 said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No lawn work today. My little guys bday. Planning on getting in a mow tomorrow and try out the K4L Green Turf supplement
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the kids had a blast
Click to expand...

They did. They were on it all day


----------



## Alex1389

Mowed @ 1.75". Dropped second round of Pre-m. Sent the drone up for some photography.


----------



## Mocajoe

Got a mow in between rain showers, trimmed up the Euonymus and Barberry bushes, weeded the flower beds. Enjoying the color of all the perennials this time of year.


----------



## bosox_5

Sprayed a mix of Bifen, K4L extreme blend, and my second split app of prodiamine. Watered it in.


----------



## Goloup

Tried out some striping.


----------



## bernstem

@Goloup Curved stripes, my favorite! Double striping with the patio curve and the shed or retaining wall curve would look killer. :banana:


----------



## Goloup

@bernstem Thx, good idea. Maybe will try next time. 😅


----------



## SumBeach35

cut using the my new Honda HRN216VKA. 




Cant wait for the seed heads to be gone


----------



## FishingDM

Mocajoe said:


> Got a mow in between rain showers, trimmed up the Euonymus and Barberry bushes, weeded the flower beds. Enjoying the color of all the perennials this time of year.


Hello, I really like your landscaping it looks nice!

Are the shrubs in the first and second picture boxwoods? If so of what variety are they?

Thanks!


----------



## jingobah

Reel mowed with my Great States & applied a light app of Green Punch, RGS & Air 8...I'll edge tomorrow


----------



## Mocajoe

FishingDM said:


> Mocajoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a mow in between rain showers, trimmed up the Euonymus and Barberry bushes, weeded the flower beds. Enjoying the color of all the perennials this time of year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I really like your landscaping it looks nice!
> 
> Are the shrubs in the first and second picture boxwoods? If so of what variety are they?
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

Thanks FishingDM. I believe they are Wintergreen Boxwoods. I have nine of those and they are next up on the to do trim list. Whoops. First photo are Euonymus second photo are Wintergreen Boxwood.


----------



## greencare

I mowed at 9am. I feel the grass is responding better to earlier mowing and is spreading faster. I usually mow around 6pm. I am also trying to mow twice a week. So far, every six days.

I also put down Scotts Halts with new Elite Spreader, but in the early evening. Weather is showing in the 80s for next week.


----------



## SumBeach35

Daily reel mow the back and front section

Cut the mother's lawn with the Honda HRN216VKA


----------



## Win88ice2004

- Joined the forums, Hi!!!
- reconfigured my rocks in the street so people stop running over the lawn
- fixed the damage the rocks made
- took some first start pictures!

Tomorrow:
- bifen treatment
- biostimulant pack at 3oz each per sq foot

Pictures attached of the front and back. Someday I will make a full blog post, but my entire backyard was a new loam application as I raised my grade about 6 inches when I installed my surface deck. Had a total of 35 yards of dirt brought in in August. I'm not there yet but I would argue pretty damn good for what my lawn went through! Just learned about this site and looking forward to what the future lawn brings!

Cheers!


----------



## egk2

First time applying Southern AG chelated liquid iron with an ortho, pic is two days after.


----------



## Skully

Made my first post, tried to cut between rain showers, gave up and sharpened the blades on Exmark.


----------



## ISU

Put in a green... :mrgreen: (disregard mulch beds, one these days I'll get around to it :lol: )


----------



## M32075

ISU said:


> Put in a green... :mrgreen: (disregard mulch beds, one these days I'll get around to it :lol: )


Awesome 👍


----------



## ksturfguy

Mowed. HOC 3.25"


----------



## uts

egk2 said:


> First time applying Southern AG chelated liquid iron with an ortho, pic is two days after.


This looks beautiful. I was on the fence about what iron to get and this helps! :thumbup:


----------



## rockinmylawn

Got some light yellowing & one pink spot. 
In the last week they just appeared.

We've gotten a lot of rain & some night humidity so my TTTF appears to be exhibiting brown patch & maybe that 1 spot was rust.

So, went cheap & laid down preventive Scott's Disease Ex. After the mow Saturday


----------



## ISU

gave her a cut to keep it looking fresh. Need to put down preventative dose of some Scott's desease X and first PGR app sometime soon.


----------



## Alex1389

Mowed - beer time now. Happy MDW everyone!


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

"As we express our gratitude, we must never forget that the highest appreciation is not to utter words but to live by them."
-JFK

Happy Memorial Day Weekend


----------



## MarkAguglia

Stripes for Memorial Day weekend. Be safe and enjoy our great country thanks to those who gave up all to protect it!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Planted some annuals and did a double single diamond mow at 3/4".


----------



## Pete1313

My first early morning dew mow of the season. My favorite time to mow. Peaceful, gentle hum of the triplex, birds chirping, and a great cut. Putting down some Memorial Day lasers.


----------



## Socks

Went on a fishing trip over the weekend - woke up today and cut @ 3.5"

Grass is looking better than it ever has...


----------



## KHARPS

Enjoying a mow on a beautiful Memorial Day


----------



## Richard Slater

My daughter and I sat in the lawn pulling up Poa Annua by hand, possibly isn't going to help but made us feel better. My daughter (7 year old) can now tell the difference between Poa Pratensis and Poa Annua by sight.

proud Dad  -->​


----------



## g-man

@KHARPS great to see that mower in action.

@Richard Slater someone might want to hire her to id their poa a. College fund.


----------



## dubzino

Gace her a trim today.I decided I'm going to go with the longer look and am cutting my kbg at 3inchs just to be different. I just looks more green then when cut low. Ordered my killex today. I am guessing you should not apply killex on a hot sunny day?


----------



## bosox_5

Saw some red thread, hit it with some disease x. Then mowed.


----------



## ISU

Pete1313 said:


> My first early morning dew mow of the season. My favorite time to mow. Peaceful, gentle hum of the triplex, birds chirping, and a great cut. Putting down some Memorial Day lasers.


Pete- turf is looking sharp as usual, what HOC are u rocking? :thumbup:


----------



## ISU

Enjoyed mowing action (3 times this weekend&#128170 , had some fun with the backyard green with the neighbors and to top it all off had my very first PGR fail...put down app when forecast was clear until midnight then as I was finishing up Mother Nature took it upon herself to give us a rain storm for straight hour.


----------



## Pete1313

ISU said:


> Pete- turf is looking sharp as usual, what HOC are u rocking? :thumbup:


It's at 15/16" bench HOC.


----------



## rob13psu

88 degrees today. I swear it just snowed last week. The lawn doesn't know what to do. Decided to mow an plant some annuals.



[


----------



## bernstem

Mowed. Applied 0.2 lbs of Nitrogen. Enjoyed the first Neptune rose.


----------



## wizardstephen

Enjoyed the mow on Memorial Day. Thanks to all the TLF members who served.


----------



## jayteebee

This past week has been fungicide, RGS, Microgreen and then a mow to top it all off this weekend. The fact that the stripes in the front and back aren't both angled the same drives me nuts but oh well. I mow a different way each time and got my bearings off after a few beers :lol:


----------



## DiabeticKripple

I beat it up.

Scalp, dethatch and core aerate. Slit seeding tomorrow.


----------



## Gray Lawn

Planted some more flowers for the wife! And got a cut in... Front yard recovering from a fungus a few weeks back.


----------



## NJ-lawn

Applied first app of Serenade on Reno. Hot steamy weather on the way. Last day before the lawn takes a beating.....irrigation going in tomorrow. Hopeful not much damage


----------



## Mocajoe

Got in a late evening mow, it rained most of today and the Red Thread is bad. Going to wait it out as the fungus has disappeared most years when the temperatures get higher. Southern Magnolia is about to bloom and is dropping leaves everywhere. Petunias are rocking.


----------



## Matthew_73

Just a weekday mow.


----------



## andre2you

First time posting! After owning several houses and just maintaining my yards, I'm now putting in the work to try and have the best lawn on the block. My wife just said "Oh Boy, here's another expensive hobby!"
I bought a striper and used it for the first time.... Looking to put some CarbonX down and then go DoubleDark with N-Ext products.


----------



## jayteebee

Tossed some StressX out before more rain came in last night for a free water-in. The forecast is showing high temps and little rain so I wanted to get some K in the soil. I'm happy the rain is slowing I've got all sorts of fungus popping up.. even with a preventative app of axoxy/ prop. Going heavy and doing a curative app this weekend. I sure will miss the free irrigation though!


----------



## Alex1389

Another day, another mow. Seeing the effects of Feature, N and PGR from a few days ago. Before and after:


----------



## SimonR

Put down Acelepryn yesterday and watered in this morning.

Laid out some lines today. Single-doubles


----------



## bosox_5

Raked out some red thread areas. Found this out in the lawn, looks like stuff that grows in the woods near my house but I don't know what it is.


----------



## PNW_George

Just starting to germinate.


----------



## TimmyTurf

SimonR said:


> Put down Acelepryn yesterday and watered in this morning.
> 
> Laid out some lines today. Single-doubles


Are you freaking kidding me. Lol im now officially embarrassed lol


----------



## TimmyTurf

PNW_George said:


> Just starting to germinate.


Cool picture.


----------



## TimmyTurf

3rd time mowing at 1.25 hoc. I was maintaining about 1.75-2.00" with my rotary mowing every 2-3 days and with all the rain last week I went 6 days between mows. It definitely got away from me. 
I mowed it 2 times to get it back down to 2" which took off a ton of grass and then used my reel mower for the first time the next day which took off another 1" at least. Its looking a little rough and thatching but im going to keep mowing at 1.25 and see what happens when it warms up more.


----------



## uts

SimonR said:


> Put down Acelepryn yesterday and watered in this morning.
> 
> Laid out some lines today. Single-doubles


I'm gonna give up on my lawn. That looks awesome! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PNW_TurfNoob

SimonR said:


> Put down Acelepryn yesterday and watered in this morning.
> 
> Laid out some lines today. Single-doubles


How do you not have a small cup and flag at the end of that for putting practice? That looks better than most courses I've played on! Strong work!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Wanted to do PGR, but too much wind. Had to settle for double checkerboard mow.


----------



## Socks

LOTS of landscaping work and got mulch down. Found an absolutely beautiful red dragon Japanese maple that we immediately bought and put in the front.

Planning on preventative fungicide spray with FEature this week - also going to get my first spray of tournament ready with actesol down!


----------



## jackallis

NJ-lawn said:


> Applied first app of Serenade on Reno. Hot steamy weather on the way. Last day before the lawn takes a beating.....irrigation going in tomorrow. Hopeful not much damage


off topic question - those evergreens, what type are they and how long did it take to grow that long?How did you maintain the health? :thumbup:


----------



## Chris LI

jayteebee said:


> Tossed some StressX out before more rain came in last night for a free water-in. The forecast is showing high temps and little rain so I wanted to get some K in the soil. I'm happy the rain is slowing I've got all sorts of fungus popping up.. even with a preventative app of axoxy/ prop. Going heavy and doing a curative app this weekend. I sure will miss the free irrigation though!


Thanks for posting this! I had been looking at CE products awhile back an hadn't seen Stress X. I was thinking of ordering the XGRN 8-1-8, but my K was so low that I was pretty much holding out to pick up SOP from my local supplier, once the pandemic eased in my area (it's been pretty bad). I didn't realize that they had this product. It's right up my alley. No worries now, and I get peptides, too! I already placed the order. Thanks again!


----------



## bernstem

Started prepping for the coming heat. Preventive Fungicide and Kelp/Humic. A touch of Citric Acid to bring surface pH down and help combat summer patch.


----------



## greencare

Applied MossEX at heavy rate to backyard. Even though moss is mostly dead, I still saw two or three green spots when mowing Saturday. Wanted to make two applications this spring, but got tied up due to current pandemic, rain, etc. I hope this final application for this time of year will eradicate most if not all moss, especially before the coming warm weather. Also applied today because temperatures are in the low 70s for the next two days without rain, and lawn was moist in the morning. The weather is warming up starting Wednesday, so I wanted to apply it before that.


----------



## Pete1313

bernstem said:


> Started prepping for the coming heat. Preventive Fungicide and Kelp/Humic. A touch of Citric Acid to bring surface pH down and help combat summer patch.


Looking good @bernstem! What rate did you use for the citric acid?


----------



## bernstem

Pete1313 said:


> Looking good @bernstem! What rate did you use for the citric acid?


1 lb/k every 2 weeks. For anyone interested, Summer Patch has been an issue for me. It is reduced by lower pH, so... Citric Acid.


----------



## Pete1313

@bernstem, thanks for sharing. Issues with summerpatch in the past for me as well. Soil PH 7.4. On 5/21 I went out with azoxy, 2oz/M of citric acid, and 2 oz/M of Mn sulfate. More of my N is from AS this year as well.


----------



## bernstem

@Pete1313 I have Manganese on order as well, though I don't know that it will do much it can't hurt at low doses (high doses can lead to toxicity). I plan on foliar applications and was going to start with 1 Tbsp (0.5 Oz)/M every 2 weeks.

Data suggests Summer Patch infects the roots in spring when soil temps get to ~65, but isn't visible since the grass doesn't need a lot of root mass in the cooler weather. It only becomes apparent when it heats up and you see the typical drought stress symptoms that eventually leads to die off. You might consider starting your preventive fungicide earlier. Be aware as well that there is data that Azoxystrobin use leads to worsening Dollar Spot later in the season, so you might also consider Dollar Spot prevention. Model risk is 30-40% in my area right now.

Rural King has cheap Ammonium Sulfate in the farm supply section if you have one near you. I plan on liquid fertilization with it. I have dropped from spring rates to 0.1-0.2 lbs/M every 2 weeks for the summer.

Summer Patch sucks. Once you have Summer Patch it never goes away.

Edited per Pete's comments below regarding soil temp.


----------



## Tinsmith292

SimonR said:


> Put down Acelepryn yesterday and watered in this morning.
> 
> Laid out some lines today. Single-doubles


Beautiful


----------



## Pete1313

@bernstem, agreed that summerpatch sucks.

I thought the target 2" soil temp to apply was 65°F (take-all patch was 55°F) and timed my first preventative app in Northern IL around those numbers.

There is some data out there on the correlation of Mn and reducing summer patch. Mn sulfate at 6lb/acre in the spring as a soil drench is some of the suggested advice. This is my first year trying the high spring soil app of Mn sulfate. The correlation between soil PH and Mn availability is something else to consider. Last fall I experimented with low rates of Mn sulfate mixed with my foliar sprays ~.25 oz/M of Mn sulfate mixed with my usual spray with no adverse effects.


----------



## bernstem

Pete1313 said:


> @bernstem, agreed that summerpatch sucks.
> 
> I thought the target 2" soil temp to apply was 65°F (take-all patch was 55°F) and timed my first preventative app in Northern IL around those numbers.


A quick check of my sources says you are correct. 65 degrees at 2 inches. I got confused since for me that is around late April.


----------



## Pete1313

bernstem said:


> A quick check of my sources says you are correct. 65 degrees at 2 inches. I got confused since for me that is around late April.


Don't scare me like that! :lol:


----------



## RozWeston

Got the lawn down to just under an inch (mowed some double-wides with the ProStripe). Sprayed Iron and PGR for the first time this season... We'll see how that goes! Next post might be a black lawn!


----------



## davegravy

RozWeston said:


> Got the lawn down to just under an inch (mowed some double-wides with the ProStripe). Sprayed Iron and PGR for the first time this season... We'll see how that goes! Next post might be a black lawn!


Beautiful, that sand leveling is paying dividends.


----------



## Pezking7p

My lawn is still suuuuuper ugly, so I will spare everyone those pictures. I did spread milorganite in an attempt to keep it from going yummy over summer. Will irrigate tonight.

But, we also finally set up furniture on the back deck. It's quite nice! Even got the gas fire pit going on Saturday night.


----------



## 1028mountain

Let mine grow for a week and cut it a little higher. I also edged the flower beds a couple weeks ago but need to touch some of them up. Next up are sprinklers and will probably hire that out.


----------



## Pezking7p

1028mountain said:


> Let mine grow for a week and cut it a little higher. I also edged the flower beds a couple weeks ago but need to touch some of them up. Next up are sprinklers and will probably hire that out.


How did you do those bed edges? I have a similar setup and don't want to put in edging...those look great.


----------



## 1028mountain

@Pezking7p I used one of those half moon edgers but just bought a fiskars square spade (https://www.amazon.com/Fiskars-Steel-D-handle-Square-Garden/dp/B000BX4SLS?ref_=fsclp_pl_dp_1) to clean it all up. The half spade is good but I heard the square spade is much better.

Basically I went straight down on the grass side edge a good amount, maybe 5-6" and pushed the dirt forward onto the bed and made sure to take a sliver of grass with it get a clean edge. Then cut an angle towards the grass on the bed side making a little V then scooped the dirt out.

Hardest part is what to do with all the dirt afterwards. :|


----------



## Pezking7p

Mrs Pez says "I ain't doing that with a hand spade" &#128514;.

It looks great. I think I might get a spade.


----------



## OnyxsLawn

The good stuff showed up today. Humic Coated urea, turf vigor, and 16-0-8 plus Humic and iron. Can't wait to see some results.


----------



## NJ-lawn

jackallis said:


> NJ-lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applied first app of Serenade on Reno. Hot steamy weather on the way. Last day before the lawn takes a beating.....irrigation going in tomorrow. Hopeful not much damage
> 
> 
> 
> off topic question - those evergreens, what type are they and how long did it take to grow that long?How did you maintain the health? :thumbup:
Click to expand...

They are emerald green arborvitae. Actually they are slow growers. Once established they grow ~12"/ year. I'm not really a big fan though, if you get a lot of snow or ice in the winter they tend to split, they have multiple leaders.

I do have another type in my back yard called wintergreen arbs.....they grow twice as fast and only one leader so they are better in snowy climates.


----------



## jayteebee

Tossed out some stripes!


----------



## john5246

Sprayed 2nd app of Prodiamine and some Bifen


----------



## Wiley

Got in a little evening mow last night. Temps were over 100 degrees for 6 days last week so I'm pretty happy with how the lawn held up.


----------



## Pezking7p

jayteebee said:


> Tossed out some stripes!


I see you changed the photo angle to hide your uneven diagonal lines.

Jk, it looks good enough to lay on.


----------



## TimmyTurf

Good morning everyone. 
I snuck in a quick mow before work. Woke the neighbors up but it was after 8am lol


----------



## bernstem

@Wiley looking good for several days at 100 degrees!


----------



## Pete1313

took out the soil probe to check moisture level in spots. Leaned on the probe a bit and took a 10" sample. Excited to see root tips at the bottom of the sample.


----------



## g-man

^ 1in hoc with 10in roots.


----------



## bernstem

Very nice @Pete1313


----------



## Pete1313

Thanks @g-man and @bernstem. My soil has its challenges, so needless to say I was excited!


----------



## Mocajoe

Mowed at 3 inches in 90 degree heat. Hand watered areas starting to show signs of heat stress and ran the sprinkler system. Forecast is for rain tonight. Clematis and Southern Magnolia starting to bloom.


----------



## gatorguy

@Mocajoe Nice Landscaping! A checkmate striper behind your hrx would be a game changer.


----------



## Pezking7p

Mocajoe said:


> Mowed at 3 inches in 90 degree heat. Hand watered areas starting to show signs of heat stress and ran the sprinkler system. Forecast is for rain tonight. Clematis and Southern Magnolia starting to bloom.


Lawn looks great but I am really admiring the trim job on your shrubs. Very round.!


----------



## Mocajoe

gatorguy said:


> @Mocajoe Nice Landscaping! A checkmate striper behind your hrx would be a game changer.


Thanks, gator guy. I have never stripped my lawn, not opposed to it, just not sure my property is well suited for striping. I have several hills that I have to maneuver on with 25-30 degree slopes. The entire rear of my property backs to trees, mostly Hickory and Elm. Dealing with twigs regularly, tree roots, and Hickory nuts starting in late summer. I think that eliminates reel mowing. Also dealing with steep slopes in the front lawn, concerned adding a checkmate would limit maneuverability on slopes and around obstacles and the added weight may be an issue on the steep slopes. One thing is for sure, If I ever decide to attempt stripping, I won't be be making double wides in 90 plus degree heat🙄


----------



## Mocajoe

Pezking7p said:


> Mocajoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed at 3 inches in 90 degree heat. Hand watered areas starting to show signs of heat stress and ran the sprinkler system. Forecast is for rain tonight. Clematis and Southern Magnolia starting to bloom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawn looks great but I am really admiring the trim job on your shrubs. Very round.!
Click to expand...

Thanks, Pezking7p. I do get a little OCD when I shape my shrubs. In my younger days I could do 30 shrubs in 2 days. Now I trim 4-5 per day over a two week period. Just takes patience, practice, and sharp tools.


----------



## jrubb42

Went down to 7/8ths. Then fell in love and stared at it all day. Lol. @Pete1313 those roots are insane! I wish I didn't have sandy soil!


----------



## gatorguy

@Mocajoe I have one behind my hrx. Chexkmates are all inline and securely fastened to your mower so they dont have a separate pivot point like the toros...no problem with maneuverability. Yes a bit of added weight, but that why you have self propel😉


----------



## steve392

Bought my own mower on 6/1. Can't keep borrowing my sisters and mowed for second time in 3 days. Grass just keeps growing!!!

Still dealing with bare spots in driveway that were just dirt this time last year. The backyard dirt is where we've been pulling english ivy and wild grape roots that grew unchecked for 10 plus years. I removed the last remaining 70 year old chain link fence that pretty much could be used as a weapon from the razor type top it had and its weight. Those tree's and vines that were growing in between will be removed this weeked.


----------



## Pete1313

jrubb42 said:


> Went down to 7/8ths. Then fell in love and stared at it all day. Lol. @Pete1313 those roots are insane! I wish I didn't have sandy soil!


Thanks @jrubb42, i wish I had more sand in my soil! :lol:

Your lawn is looking good at 7/8"! Nice recovery btw. My last 4 mows have been at 7/8" and I am really enjoying that HOC.


----------



## ISU

Green is coming along nicely...not bad for backyard fun. Now if I can spend some time on the mulch beds(weed central) :lol:


----------



## erickdaniels

@ISU oooooooo someone's getting a new deck! 🤙 
Grass looks awesome!


----------



## greencare

ISU said:


> Green is coming along nicely...not bad for backyard fun. Now if I can spend some time on the mulch beds(weed central) :lol:


Nice grass!


----------



## wizardstephen

Got a nice mow in after work yesterday, and then set up my sprinklers for some morning watering today.


----------



## ISU

@erickdaniels thanks! Not bad for a northern mix turf. the 10x12 deck that came with the house was not cutting it anymore, new deck will definitely make the backyard more enjoyable.

@greencare thanks!


----------



## Chris LI

@ISU 
That's a nice project you have there! I've been seeing some of your posts in various threads, but couldn't find a journal from you. If you don't have one, it would be a great place to track your progress through your journey.


----------



## StarRaider

Somebody dropped this off this morning (not as prestigious as TLF LOTM but Mrs. Star is pretty thrilled).


----------



## ronjon84790

StarRaider said:


> Somebody dropped this off this morning (not as prestigious as TLF LOTM but Mrs. Star is pretty thrilled).


Sweet! Congrats!


----------



## ronjon84790

Edged, trimmed, and Mowed at 1.5" HOC


----------



## Butter

Awesome!


StarRaider said:


> Somebody dropped this off this morning (not as prestigious as TLF LOTM but Mrs. Star is pretty thrilled).


----------



## Tsmith

Got out early to try and get everything done before it got too hot but that didn't work out well.

Trimmed growth that comes over my fence from woods and neighbors yard, pulled growth from sidewalk cracks, trimmed, edged, double cut with the HRX @ 3.5", dropped 4 bags of OceanGro, and blew off with new Ryobi 40v blower which replaced my still working but on its way out 40v blower.

Been hiding in my downstairs theater which gets rather chilly since.


----------



## StarRaider

@ronjon84790 @Butter Thank you! ronjon your lawn is amazing and St. George is an awesome place to be.


----------



## ronjon84790

Thanks! @StarRaider 
St. George is a great place to live. Getting overcrowded the past couple years. Tons of people moving in.


----------



## nclawnguy

Mowed @ 4.25", spread Azoxystrobin granular on front and side yard, about 12,000 sqft. Left the back 20,000 sqft untreated as usual.


----------



## bernstem

Sprayed FAS yesterday after mowing. Liquid AS at a low rate today. Grass color evened out a lot and got decidedly darker. Now I want to get the height down to 22mm (7/8 in), but I can't do it with my Honda. Currently at 32mm (1.25 in).


----------



## greencare

I saw couple of flying moths the past two mows. These guys can wreck havoc. So, put down spectracide granule bug killer today. Also put down 10-10-10 using Mini at setting 4.25 on areas which the Elite spreader didn't overlap properly. These areas look very, very thin. Not the Elite spreader's fault, but I listened to Scotts' recommendation to keep a six foot distance between passes. Big mistake. Now there are three foot streaks. Actually, three mistakes: 1) Used Scotts fertilizer... twice, 2) Listened to Scotts, 3) Bought their spreader. Can't wait to put Vigoro down later this month.


----------



## bosox_5

Made a mix of K4L extreme blend, propiconizol (preventative rate), and bifen. Sprayed it everywhere. Later tonight I will give it a cut.


----------



## M32075

greencare said:


> I saw couple of flying moths the past two mows. These guys can wreck havoc. So, put down spectracide granule bug killer today. Also put down 10-10-10 using Mini at setting 4.25 on areas which the Elite spreader didn't overlap properly. These areas look very, very thin. Not the Elite spreader's fault, but I listened to Scotts' recommendation to keep a six foot distance between passes. Big mistake. Now there are three foot streaks. Actually, three mistakes: 1) Used Scotts fertilizer... twice, 2) Listened to Scotts, 3) Bought their spreader. Can't wait to put Vigoro down later this month.


 My neighbor showed me his lawn has all light green and dark green paths all over his lawn. I was confused at first told him let me see your spreader. He has a Scott's mini there a absolutely horrible design. The spreader that throws the fertilizer is below the wheels it rolls on . Fertilizer hits the wheels and doesn't get a good even throw. Very uneven fertilizer distribution.


----------



## bosox_5

Finally mowed 3.5"


----------



## ISU

Chris LI said:


> @ISU
> That's a nice project you have there! I've been seeing some of your posts in various threads, but couldn't find a journal from you. If you don't have one, it would be a great place to track your progress through your journey.


I need to start a journal for sure! I've been putting it off for some reason I guess. I told myself this year I would start one and here we are going into summer and no journal yet😂


----------



## greencare

M32075 said:


> greencare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw couple of flying moths the past two mows. These guys can wreck havoc. So, put down spectracide granule bug killer today. Also put down 10-10-10 using Mini at setting 4.25 on areas which the Elite spreader didn't overlap properly. These areas look very, very thin. Not the Elite spreader's fault, but I listened to Scotts' recommendation to keep a six foot distance between passes. Big mistake. Now there are three foot streaks. Actually, three mistakes: 1) Used Scotts fertilizer... twice, 2) Listened to Scotts, 3) Bought their spreader. Can't wait to put Vigoro down later this month.
> 
> 
> 
> My neighbor showed me his lawn has all light green and dark green paths all over his lawn. I was confused at first told him let me see your spreader. He has a Scott's mini there a absolutely horrible design. The spreader that throws the fertilizer is below the wheels it rolls on . Fertilizer hits the wheels and doesn't get a good even throw. Very uneven fertilizer distribution.
Click to expand...

I was using Elite, not the other ones with problems where fertilizer hits the wheels. Scotts recommends for Elite to keep a six foot distance between passes, but that lead to areas in the middle not getting proper amounts.


----------



## Chris LI

@bosox_5 :thumbsup:


----------



## bosox_5

Chris LI said:


> @bosox_5 :thumbsup:


Thank you. The front yard looks fantastic now. The backyard is struggling more. It seems to be taking longer than usual to recover from the ice rink over the winter. I am blaming the kids who have been home since mid march and have nowhere to go anymore. That said, having a place for the kids to play is the whole reason to have a big back yard.


----------



## rtdad

Spot seeded again (late, I know) but hate seeing patches where I dug out weeds last month... deep watered by hand. Yesterday spot sprayed weeds. Next year doing pre emergent for sure!


----------



## Tsmith

Got a cut in this morning and decided to try an app of the ProCare Natural Fertilizer that has been calling me every time I see it at Lowe's.

The granules are a little bigger than Milo / OceanGro but it's not as dusty and doesn't have as strong an aroma.


----------



## jingobah

Today manual reel mowed, trimmed and edged...put down the "double dark" app of MicroGreene & GreenEffect 4 days ago...


----------



## Colinwjholding

I got my new carb on my jacobsen so that is back up and running. Waiting till first weekend of july to start spraying for weeds.

Wish i had more before photos.


----------



## Pete1313

Played baseball, football, and then got down and pet the grass. Mowed on Thursday evening at 7/8"


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Pete1313 said:


> Played baseball, football, and then got down and pet the grass. Mowed on Thursday evening at 7/8"


Awesome.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Dethatched 20,000 sqft...


----------



## greencare

Pete1313 said:


> Played baseball, football, and then got down and pet the grass. Mowed on Thursday evening at 7/8"


That's awesome!


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Stuofsci02 said:


> Dethatched 20,000 sqft...


Are you going to reapply pre em? I thinking the same thing and dethatching now instead
Of the fall but I don't want to reapply pre em since I'm overseeding in the fall


----------



## rtdad

Applied Bioadvanced fungus control 11 days after Scott's disease ex after noticing some rust and continued shrooms. cutting back on watering.


----------



## bosox_5

Had an inflatable water slide for the kids for two days. A little yellowing underneath but nothing a little time won't fix. Front and side yard are looking nice after a cut though.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+




----------



## MNLawnGuy1980

Just a mow day and off to the lake. Forgot my glasses and didn't realize it until after the first pass, had to go back in and get them.


----------



## Alex1389

Mowed and plugged a bunch of areas today. Tried to get the drone up for a photo, but the airspace was restricted due to VIP traffic (POTUS was in the area). Settled for a pic after the restriction was lifted in less than ideal lighting.


----------



## Tsmith

Gorgeous day here in the Garden State

Trimmed shrubs out front before mulching the front bed. Trimmed, edged, and cut lawn.

I decided to put down landscape fabric before mulching this year to hopefully block a lot of these annoying grassy weeds that fill my beds but of course nutsedge has no problem growing in mulch.

When I'm done I will have put down 1000 ft of fabric and about 1500 of the fabric pins along with 7 yards of mulch.


----------



## Djallen22

jingobah said:


> Today manual reel mowed, trimmed and edged...put down the "double dark" app of MicroGreene & GreenEffect 4 days ago...


Looks good 👍


----------



## Tsmith

It's wabbit season

Never understand why they decide to dig a hole in the middle of the lawn


----------



## jhov415

#MowJob


----------



## Alex1389

Fun weekend in the lawn. Hand pulled a bunch of weeds -- waiting for temps to cool off a bit so I can spray the remaining trouble areas. Haven't had rain here in what feels like forever. The neighborhood lawns are dying off.

Picked up this bad boy:



What a pleasure it is to use a really good spreader after all the Scotts spreaders over the years. Applied Thiophanate-Methyl and this:



Sent the drone up for a few pics:


----------



## Matthew_73

Seemed Apropos￼ that I get my first real lawn mower, that I give her a name.


----------



## gatorguy

Alex1389 said:


> Fun weekend in the lawn. Hand pulled a bunch of weeds -- waiting for temps to cool off a bit so I can spray the remaining trouble areas. Haven't had rain here in what feels like forever. The neighborhood lawns are dying off.
> 
> Picked up this bad boy:
> 
> 
> 
> What a pleasure it is to use a really good spreader after all the Scotts spreaders over the years. Applied Thiophanate-Methyl and this:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent the drone up for a few pics:


Looks really sharp! Nice spreader. Looks like my Earthway 2150


----------



## rockinmylawn

Last 3 weekends each applied on separate weekend. 
Clearys 3336
Prop
Azoxy.

Hopefully, it's fortified against disease the rest of summer. 
And I can cut back to just 1 fungicide per month.


----------



## ScottW

With most of my lawn in a state of over-regulation from PGR plus propiconazole, it didn't need mowing, which left time for me to finally start tackling the section of my fence where one of the posts had rotted completely through. This was my Sunday afternoon.

That's 2 feet of concrete base, of which I had to excavate about 14-16" before the hi-lift could budge it because the jack base just kept sinking farther into the clay.


----------



## 1028mountain

@Alex1389 What spreader is that? I have a scotts edge guard mini and an Earthway 100lber and I really dislike both of them. I would sell my soul to have 1 solid spreader instead of 2 mediocre ones.


----------



## SumBeach35

Mow job before some afternoon storms. Hoping for some much needed rain


----------



## uts

^^ love the domination on both sides!


----------



## SumBeach35

uts said:


> ^^ love the domination on both sides!


Thanks


----------



## Mocajoe

Finally got around to fixing the leak in my fountain. I figured if Phil Swift can make a boat out of a screen door and some Flex Seal, I could seal up the leaks in the fountain base😀


----------



## Alex1389

@1028mountain This is the one I picked up: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Brinly-Hardy-50-lb-Capacity-Push-Broadcast-Spreader-P20-500BH/203455440

Grabbed it from Home Depot then picked up a side deflector kit directly from Brinly-Hardy. Amazon sells the same spreader with the side deflector kit, but I was having trouble with their shipping times so I canceled and ordered through HD.


----------



## WyGuy

Just put down the first round of glyphosate in the backyard, no turning back now!


----------



## Bean4Me

I dropped my hoc from 2 to 1.5. Working my way down.


----------



## bernstem

Mowed. Waiting for cooler weather.


----------



## SumBeach35

Manual reel mowed section sitting at 1" HOC


----------



## M32075

Mocajoe said:


> Finally got around to fixing the leak in my fountain. I figured if Phil Swift can make a boat out of a screen door and some Flex Seal, I could seal up the leaks in the fountain base😀


lol that cracked me up. Hopefully it works out for you. Every time I see those commercials I want to buy some but can't figure out what I would do with it I don't have any leaks


----------



## Mocajoe

I have always been a skeptic of the pitchmen on the infomercials. Have never ordered products from the infomercials. You can buy Flex Seal at the big box stores right off the shelf. When Phil says "It's like the Hoover Dam in a can" it ain't no lie&#128514;


----------



## Mocajoe

Cleaned the algae out of the fountain. Robins, Finches and Cardinals all think the fountain is the neighborhood communal bath house. Fescue heat stress severe next to the driveway, doesn't seem to matter how much it rains or how much I hand water. Tiger Lilly's in bloom. Coreopsis and Liriope have come together.


----------



## Kallgren

@Mocajoe nice looking spread, can you identify the round accent plants? At first I thought mugopine, but looks like leaves, not needles.


----------



## Mocajoe

The four shrubs next to the porch are Wintergreen Boxwoods, the green plants bordering the walkway are Liriope, the yellow green shrub partially showing on the right is a Yellow Juniper, the red bush in the last photo is a Red Wine Weigela. Hope that covers what you are wanting to know.


----------



## Cbus Lawn

Mowed the lawn and put together this diy lawn leveler.

Hopefully I can figure out a way to install a handle.


----------



## g-man

Checked for dollar spot. I let the lawn free of fungicides to test how the Bewitched handled it. It was hot and humid yesterday and it rained a bit at 6pm too.

DS model was 75%.










I had a max of 10 spots in the yard. Really happy with the results.


----------



## SumBeach35

Checked moisture level on the south facing front yard in the typical dry spot. Looking good.


----------



## TimmyTurf

I snuck in a quick mow. Thanks to everyone on here for all the great info


----------



## bosox_5

Put down disease ex on the front and side yard. Sprayed propi on the back and other side yard. Red thread seems to be really sticking around this year for me


----------



## ScottW

Humic DG arrived yesterday from A.M. Leonard. High 90s forecast today so this morning I got up before the azzcrack to start running the sprinklers (neanderthal hose dragger here) and I threw down 2 lbs per thousand of Humic DG first.


----------



## Matthew_73

Just a lil Freedom Mow.


----------



## SumBeach35

4th of July mow job https://imgur.com/gallery/g0fnru9


----------



## bosox_5

4th of July mow


----------



## jingobah

Having a beer after a mow & enjoying the smell of my only app of milo this year, a 4th of July tradition a day late. Cheers 🍻


----------



## bosox_5

Sprayed 8oz per M of 0-0-2 Microgreen. Lawn looked like it needed some Iron and it is getting hot out. Was going to do some 7-0-0 but I am nervous adding any N before a heat wave.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

bosox_5 said:


> Sprayed 8oz per M of 0-0-2 Microgreen. Lawn looked like it needed some Iron and it is getting hot out. Was going to do some 7-0-0 but I am nervous adding any N before a heat wave.


The weather up here has been brutal! Going to be a long summer


----------



## Mdos

Best cut of the year here...


It's not LOTM worthy I know but just 3 short months ago... this is the mess!





I am very happy the new to me mower is laying some nice stripes


----------



## ksturfguy

@Mdos what mower did you get? Stripes look good


----------



## Mdos

@ksturfguy I bought a blown up John Deere G15 last year and rebuilt it (twice) over the winter.. crank shaft was installed backwards the first rebuild...



I was unimpressed by the original blades the options for other blades( I was looking for high lift) was non existent.. the only option was predator blades witch are a mulching blade... did not really want that but since they were my only option I pulled the trigger and am quite happy with the cut even tho I am bagging with a mulch blade


----------



## Pologuy

Mdos said:


> Best cut of the year here...
> 
> 
> It's not LOTM worthy I know but just 3 short months ago... this is the mess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy the new to me mower is laying some nice stripes


I would love to see the stump removal. That truck looks like it's no match for a stub of war. Lawn looks great.


----------



## Mdos

Stump removal cost me 125 bucks after wasting 6 hours trying to pull small roots around the stump... it was amazing how many roots were under this maple


----------



## Lawnsnotmygame

Added some iron. No striper so I drop the deck low and pushed it over the mower lines. Last years lawn vs this year. Taking pride.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

HOC 3 3/4". First cut in over a week because of the awful heat. Purposely kept it longer, broke the 1/3 but not by much.



Such a nice night out without the humidity(finally) that decided to take a pic of the house at night


----------



## bernstem

Mowed and applied Primo:


----------



## Baretta

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> HOC 3 3/4". First cut in over a week because of the awful heat. Purposely kept it longer, broke the 1/3 but not by much.
> 
> 
> 
> Such a nice night out without the humidity(finally) that decided to take a pic of the house at night


Nice flag on the mailbox. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Baretta said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOC 3 3/4". First cut in over a week because of the awful heat. Purposely kept it longer, broke the 1/3 but not by much.
> 
> 
> 
> Such a nice night out without the humidity(finally) that decided to take a pic of the house at night
> 
> 
> 
> Nice flag on the mailbox. :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

Attention to detail my friend! I like your style!


----------



## kolbasz

Trying to get through this insane heat wave.


----------



## Ravenallen1971

Finally did some trouble shooting to find why "that one sprinkler" wasn't watering like it should.


----------



## Ohio Lawn

Can I apply SOP & Elemental Sulfur today? I need it.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

HOC 4"

Applied- heat stress bomb app:

RGS/AIR8 @ 4 fl oz per gallon of each 
0-0-29 - 1 fl oz per gallon 
1 oz per gallon of Extreme Blend


----------



## ABC123

Ohio Lawn said:


> Can I apply SOP & Elemental Sulfur today? I need it.


Applying the sulfer works best when it's hotter out. You can apply sop anytime but limit it to 2lb/m monthly.


----------



## WyGuy

Dethatched and scalped again in preparation for leveling work later this week. Might hit it again as there are some spots that are still pretty thick.


----------



## SodFace

Watched some precious precious rain fall. Anxiously watching the rain gauge fill over 1/2"! Big news around here this hot dry summer!


----------



## ken-n-nancy

Walked the lawn today after 1+5/8" of rain last night to figure out what lawn work should be done today. Today would be a normal "mowing day" for us, being four days after the prior mowing. Seems to me that it has grown less than usual with the 85F-95F daytime highs we've had lately, but it's definitely still growing and would benefit from being mowed even though it isn't quite as long as it usually is before mowing.

The grass is looking good for the second half of July. Fungicide treatments seem to have kept disease at bay. There are a few dormant spots along the driveway edge where the elevated heat has been too much. On the opposite side of the driveway, the KBG is doing fine, but most of the fine fescue in the mix has gone dormant, so there's a fair bit of brown mixed in everywhere.

Still not sure if we should renovate the "opposite side of driveway" area (last photo) this fall -- we have everything on hand, but would need to pull the trigger on spraying glyphosate pretty soon. I'm concerned that the dormant fine fescue might not succumb to glyphosate if in summer dormancy, but that's never been a problem for us before, so we probably shouldn't be worried about it now, either...

Our standard photos are below:


----------



## Pete1313

getting in the morning mow to beat the heat.


----------



## M32075

Lawnsnotmygame said:


> Added some iron. No striper so I drop the deck low and pushed it over the mower lines. Last years lawn vs this year. Taking pride.


Long island here also. Looks great compared to last year. What ever you are doing keep it up. Looks like your in full sun how's the lawn holding up with the heat and humidity?


----------



## Lawn Noob

Sprayed Ornamec on the Bermudagrass invading my fescue.


----------



## gregfromohio

I toasted it. Now wife wont talk to me. I think she thought I was going to wait until September. Too late to turn back now. Let's go reno! Somebody please tell me it's going to be ok.


----------



## Jelvis

Finished up mowing the lawn today on my parkway, only to find a "present" from one of the neighbors walking their dogs. I wonder if Terry Tate the Office Linebacker would entertain an job protecting my front lawn?

https://youtu.be/tooY9nLezL0


----------



## OnyxsLawn

Triple cut with the Jake at 1"


----------



## GrassFarmer




----------



## Lawnsnotmygame

M32075 said:


> Lawnsnotmygame said:
> 
> 
> 
> Added some iron. No striper so I drop the deck low and pushed it over the mower lines. Last years lawn vs this year. Taking pride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long island here also. Looks great compared to last year. What ever you are doing keep it up. Looks like your in full sun how's the lawn holding up with the heat and humidity?
Click to expand...

Thank you.

I've been bless with low K, so I've been putting it on monthly at just under 2lbs. I think it's saved the grass a bit from the heat. Also, weekly HA and Kelp. It looks a bit more stressed lately tho, we'll see what happens as time goes on. How about you? Holding up ok?


----------



## Wiley

GrassFarmer said:


>


Dang!!


----------



## Powhatan

Mowed crabgrass growing in the gravel road ditch located in front of house. I need to start broadcasting PreM in this area next spring.


----------



## bosox_5

Dug in the archives to find this post. Sprayed my fall Pre-M. Mixed in some 0-0-2. Yelled at the farm supply place because my 46-0-0 was supposed to be in Thursday but wasn't.


----------



## SumBeach35

Hopefully people get the hint to not drive through my reno area. Its been a frequent issue in prior turf.


----------



## jingobah

Put down XGRN 4 days ago & with the rain the lawn just popped, mowed this evening, it definitely enjoying the cooler temps here...never mind the dog spot 😠


----------



## Pete1313

Mowed. Neighborhood lawns are really drying up from lack of rainfall.


----------



## bosox_5

Nitrogen blitz begun today. First .6 of a pound of N went down from 46-0-0


----------



## The_Beast

A light detach and sweep in prep for reseeding next week. I round up-ed the big crab grass and will again before seeding.


----------



## bosox_5

Round 3 of the N blitz. And a cut after


----------



## Matthew_73

Mowed my new reno at 2.5 today... 26 DAG


----------



## M32075

Matthew_73 said:


> Mowed my new reno at 2.5 today... 26 DAG


Coming in nice


----------



## M32075

jingobah said:


> Put down XGRN 4 days ago & with the rain the lawn just popped, mowed this evening, it definitely enjoying the cooler temps here...never mind the dog spot 😠


 That's some serious green grass. Keep up the good work it really shows


----------



## g-man

Watched the rain and hail as we go from 72F to 41F


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX

OnyxsLawn said:


> Triple cut with the Jake at 1"


I'm a fan of the Atlas and B8.5 in the garage. Black on black is a good combo. 

Can you help me ID some of the shrubs you have in the front? The low height looks really good in front of the window and similar to what i'd like to put in an area on my property.


----------



## LawnMavrik

jingobah said:


> Put down XGRN 4 days ago & with the rain the lawn just popped, mowed this evening, it definitely enjoying the cooler temps here...never mind the dog spot 😠


Wow this looks awesome! Did you use the 8-1-8 XGRN? I bought a bag online in June but forgot to use and want to make sure I get the timing right. I have a cool season lawn and get the impression this is really intended for small doses in summer during times of cool season stress. Has that been your experience?


----------



## OnyxsLawn

@SOLARSUPLEX The Audi is a B9 S4 but its got an aftermarket grill on it. I love both of them.

The two evergreens are dwarf Alberta spruces. Im not sure what the low ground cover one is but I wouldn't recommend as it looks hideous in person. The squared hedges are azaleas and are stunning in the spring. completely covered in flowers.



Theres also a burning bush behind the purple smoke tree.


----------



## Matthew_73

Mowed to 1 7/8 and applied .6 lb of N in the form of AMS.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX

@OnyxsLawn Thank you! I was close with the Audi ID! B9 interior is a level above the B8's..

Do those azaleas give you a pretty rough time when they drop all the flowers?


----------



## jtuber

Winterized. I am done with the lawn. Just need to do fall cleanup and thats it. Start to dream about what to do in spring.


----------



## jtuber

Matthew_73 said:


> Mowed to 1 7/8 and applied .6 lb of N in the form of AMS.


With a lawn like this, arent you afraid your lawn might stick out like a sore thumb? I mean this could ve viewed the same as a yard full of dead grass and weeds. Be at peace with your neighbors, not the subject of gossips.


----------



## Matthew_73

jtuber said:


> Matthew_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed to 1 7/8 and applied .6 lb of N in the form of AMS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a lawn like this, arent you afraid your lawn might stick out like a sore thumb? I mean this could ve viewed the same as a yard full of dead grass and weeds. Be at peace with your neighbors, not the subject of gossips.
Click to expand...

I'll take my chances. Next year the side will be getting the same treatment. The back. I'm luck to get grass to grow.


----------



## Thick n Dense

Matthew_73 said:


> Mowed to 1 7/8 and applied .6 lb of N in the form of AMS.


Looking Good !!!

I did some Fall cleanup... put away hoses sprinklers... disassembled my temporary above ground valve system. 
I think I want to get a pressure wash in before the season is over.

Planning one App of N in 2-3 weeks after the slow down stops... then I'll be ready for spring.


----------



## Matthew_73

Thick n Dense said:


> Matthew_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed to 1 7/8 and applied .6 lb of N in the form of AMS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking Good !!!
> 
> I did some Fall cleanup... put away hoses sprinklers... disassembled my temporary above ground valve system.
> I think I want to get a pressure wash in before the season is over.
> 
> Planning one App of N in 2-3 weeks after the slow down stops... then I'll be ready for spring.
Click to expand...

Thxs. Btw, GCI turf. Cool Blue Emailed Pete. He was majorally impressed. Only .7" rain in 6 weeks. Lotta Jose time.


----------



## OnyxsLawn

@SOLARSUPLEX I honestly don't remember so it couldn't have been that bad.


----------

